# NHL 2018 - 2019



## technomancer

Time to kick off a new thread.

And just for our favorite Habs fan 

GM Marc Bergevin to Blame for Montreal Canadiens Decline


----------



## JD27

Hockey season is upon us!

Interesting cheap two way deal to add this guy to the Caps for depth. Looks pretty skilled, just not sure where he fits.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> And just for our favorite Habs fan
> 
> GM Marc Bergevin to Blame for Montreal Canadiens Decline


In other news, the sky is blue and grass is green


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Hockey season is upon us!
> 
> Interesting cheap two way deal to add this guy to the Caps for depth. Looks pretty skilled, just not sure where he fits.




Yeah this looks to have been a great pickup


----------



## AdamMaz

Ahhhh... Habs rookies are playing their first exhibition game tonight and losing 4-0 at 2nd intermission... to Ottawa. This is a nice reality check for the season I can expect from the real Habs


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I've never been less excited for the Stars 

Although I am very much looking forward to Heiskanen in the NHL.


----------



## technomancer

Pens have gotten crushed in both the tournament games this weekend... We've got some time left but the longer-term future is not so bright 

The kid they're talking about the most is Calen Addison, a 5'10" 180lb defenseman.


----------



## AdamMaz

Finally traded away Pacioretty... was so tired about all the rumors, getting almost as bad as the situation in Ottawa. Not a great return, but I suppose it was to be expected.

Make Gallagher captain now!!


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand Pacioretty signed a 4 year extension immediately after the trade...


----------



## AdamMaz

It will nice to see Pacioretty rejoin coach Gallant and play with a real centerman, likely Statsny.

Regarding the return in the trade, Tatar is a good 2-way player and 4-time 20 goal scorer, but the blue-chip prospect Suzuki is the key of the deal. 13th pick overall in 2017, back-to-back ~100 point seasons in ~65 games, junior, 19 years old.

Despite Poehling looking like a bonafide top-2 center, with Kotkaniemi projecting very likely to be the same, it looks like Suzuki is going to be even better than both of them. When I think of some of the other centers we drafted this year that look pretty good too, we are going to have a very scary lineup of centers in a couple of years. I'm more than happy to be patient for our young forward group to develop a couple more seasons and to give management time to remodel our crappy defense corp.

Wonder how this will shake up the trade market, and Erik Karlsson?


----------



## technomancer

Wow Yzerman quit as the Lightning GM


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Wow Yzerman quit as the Lightning GM


Crazy. Why would you leave a serious contender


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Crazy. Why would you leave a serious contender



I've seen some speculation it wasn't necessarily voluntary... then again he is still acting as an advisor so who knows.


----------



## JD27

Karlsson to the Sharks for forwards Chris Tierney and Rudolfs Balcers , defenseman Dylan DeMelo, the rights to unsigned forward Joshua Norris, a first-round pick in the 2019 or 2020 NHL Draft, a second-round pick in the 2019 NHL Draft and two conditional draft picks.


----------



## MFB

San Jose just got a big boost


----------



## JD27

With Burns and Karlsson it would be like playing with 5 forwards.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> With Burns and Karlsson it would be like playing with 5 forwards.


I hope that they not only kill it like that, but make such a shockwave that the league adopts the trend, in terms of team-play style.

Back to the trade, I must say that I am underwhelmed by the return.

In other news, Seguin resigns with Dallas for 8y/9.85$


----------



## JD27

Karlsson is first and Burns second in points for defenseman since 2014-2015. Both like to play a whole lot, wonder now they will split the time, they both play the right side.


----------



## MFB

Wouldn't shock me if they made Burns a permanent forward with Karlsson now being the core of the defense side; it'd make sense since they did lose Marleau to Toronto, bring another veteran up to the front


----------



## technomancer

I thought sure Ottawa was going to end up sitting on him until they lost him to free agency 

The return is... interesting but it beats what I expected them to get. It'll be fun seeing how this works out for the Sharks.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I thought sure Ottawa was going to end up sitting on him until they lost him to free agency


I was convinced this would have happen with Pacioretty. Can't talk shit about Bergevin this time, especially when you compare the two trades


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I was convinced this would have happen with Pacioretty. Can't talk shit about Bergevin this time, especially when you compare the two trades



Yeah you guys are at least better than the train wreck that is Ottaws 

I shouldn't throw stones though, I suspect I will be feeling your pain in a few years with the Pens aka the Kings of the east.


----------



## Pav

Looks like Henrik Zetterberg is done. He apparently has a degenerative back problem that has become too much of a risk to keep playing. Sad that he had to bow out so suddenly like this.


----------



## RustInPeace

Pacific Conference Just got a whole lot tougher, while Edmonton did nothing all summer except lose #3 defenceman (Sekerea) and sign aging vets to tryouts who failed their physicals (Upshall).


----------



## AdamMaz

Pav said:


> Looks like Henrik Zetterberg is done. He apparently has a degenerative back problem that has become too much of a risk to keep playing. Sad that he had to bow out so suddenly like this.


Suddenly? He's been injured so much the past couple of years and at his age, I've been expecting it for awhile... very sad yes. Will always remember the year he beat Crosby for the Cup


----------



## technomancer

Always a shame to see a great player retire.

Adam you would have loved it, we were there and saw him hoist the Cup 

Also how the hell do you manage to come into training camp injured? I'm looking at you Riley Sheahan  Fortunately I think the Pens have 12 centers on the roster now so it will be fine...

Oh damn, also just saw Sullivan's dad passed away. That is a shame


----------



## technomancer

Congratulations to the Sabres starting lineup on beating the Pens AHL club 3-2 last night 

I've only gotten to watch the first period so far but the AHL guys were holding their own.


----------



## AdamMaz

Senators GM Dorion yesterday:


----------



## technomancer




----------



## AdamMaz

I think Domi got off easy with just the preseason suspension.



Despite the score of last nights game, both preseason games thus far have shown a young team with promise. Very excited for the future.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that was some stupidity right there. It would be one thing if there was some real violent or dirty stuff happening, but decking a guy in a preseason game because he bumped you is just stupid.


----------



## AdamMaz

Aftermath cleaned up:


----------



## RustInPeace

Ekblad has had a few concussions already too, hasnt he?

Oilers preseason is giving hope. Yeah its preseason, but Ty "The Answer" Rattie has put up 7 points in 2 games and is likely to slot in on McDadivs right wing to start the year. Last season he played 15 or so games there and had 9 points in that time frame. Late bloomer??

I think moving forward, Edmonton is going to have to find and cycle through extremely cheap and hopefully effective wingers to line up the sides with the amount of cash McD and Drai are commanding now. Pitts had to do the same once Sid and Gino were signed.


----------



## MFB

GET READY FOR GRITTY


----------



## technomancer

A local shelter ran a spay Gritty before it can spread add 



MFB said:


> GET READY FOR GRITTY


----------



## technomancer

Tonight's Pens preseason game should be interesting... first time they're putting most of their regular season roster on the ice.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Tonight's Pens preseason game should be interesting... first time they're putting most of their regular season roster on the ice.


Same tonight for both Habs and Toronto, as they square off. Toronto is expected to roll out their 3 top centers (Tavares/Matthews/Kadri) vs Price in net and Kotkaniemi centering a 2nd line (I imagined possibly matched up against Matthews?).

Our 3rd overall pick this year Kotkaniemi has been the real deal, he is clearly effective at the NHL level. The only 2 questions left to be answered are how does he fare against some of the NHLs best centers, and how long do we wait to let him growup/develop physically vs keeping him permanently in the NHL??


----------



## technomancer

Well looks like Kotkaniemi is staying in the NHL for the Habs. Hopefully the kid does well 

Not sure what's going to happen with the Pens. Sprong is on a one way deal and underperformed in the preseason while Juuso Riikola basically upstaged the Pens entire D core but will likely end up in the AHL because he doesn't have to clear waivers. In addition Brassard is looking more like what everyone hoped for / expected last year. He apparently played his entire time with Pens with a groin injury that was really slowing him down.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Well looks like Kotkaniemi is staying in the NHL for the Habs. Hopefully the kid does well


2 of our first 4 games are against the Pens, back-to-back Saturdays, you should get to see a lot of him.

First 4 games are going to match him up against some of the leagues best centers... Toronto (Tavares/Matthews/Kadri), Pittsburgh (Crosby/Malkin)
and LA (Kopitar/Carter). We'll get to see just how good the kid is, and sooner than later too.


----------



## technomancer

Maybe The Montreal Canadiens Won’t Suck This Season


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Maybe The Montreal Canadiens Won’t Suck This Season


I thought of you when I saw that article


----------



## technomancer

Looks like the Caps Wilson will start the season suspended for yet another hit to the head

https://www.nhl.com/news/capitals-t...or-actions-vs-blues/c-300516698?tid=277549076



AdamMaz said:


> I thought of you when I saw that article


----------



## technomancer

Ugh and Zach Aston Reese who had 3 points in 2 preseason games and was a +2 is AHL bound while Sprong who had 1 point and was a -1 in 4 games is still in the NHL. Unless Sprong really steps things up I see him being traded before the season is over given he's on a 1 way deal and has never performed up to expectations at the NHL level.


----------



## AdamMaz

Leafs lose _two_ of their depth goalies to waivers (McElhinney and Pickard)


----------



## technomancer

Well now, about damn time


Wilson suspended 20 games for actions in Capitals game


----------



## AxeHappy

Montreal not winning that game in the third was weird. Outplayed the Leafs completely. 

But I'll take the win in OT.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Montreal not winning that game in the third was weird. Outplayed the Leafs completely.
> 
> But I'll take the win in OT.


Opportunistic talent beat out group work ethic... Very happy with the way they played and Price looked very good 

Caps beat Bruins 7-0


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Opportunistic talent beat out group work ethic... Very happy with the way they played and Price looked very good
> 
> Caps beat Bruins 7-0



Yeah did Raask even show up, or did they just play without a goalie 

I am expecting them to beat the Pens tonight since there were significant lineup changes to the team and it seems like the Pens usually take a bit to get their crap together at the beginning of the season...


----------



## MFB

We always play like shit against the Caps, like, horrendously bad. It's like being a Montreal fan and seeing your team collapse as soon as the skates hit the ice, except when those games end, there are others that we'll win.


----------



## AdamMaz

Also looks like Marchand is drinking the same water as Domi, taking out Eller the way he did.


----------



## technomancer

Pens offense looks great... D and goaltending not so much


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Pens offense looks great... D and goaltending not so much


Pens offence didn't look so good on this one...


----------



## technomancer

They had a bunch of those in that game... and still put up 7 goals


----------



## technomancer

Well this is emberasing... 

Also SO glad we have Jack Johnson for 5 years


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Well this is emberasing...
> 
> Also SO glad we have Jack Johnson for 5 years



Want to trade Johnson for Alzner??


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Want to trade Johnson for Alzner??





Not sure if Habs don't suck or if the Pens D and goaltending is just that bad


----------



## technomancer

Seriously though, great game by the Habs they just outworked the Pens and exploited every mistake while playing strong in their own zone.


----------



## AdamMaz

Murray didn't look that bad tonight, I would put more blame on the quality of the turnovers.

Habs this season make me think they are a younger version of last year's VGK; they will outskate teams and forecheck. The only question I have is how well conditioned are they to do this for a whole season?


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the defense is making some BAD turnovers in front of Murray, but 11 goals in 2 games isn't good regardless and he had a sub-.900 save percentage in both games. I suspect it is going to become painfully obvious that Murray is an average goaltender at best, and that the Pens have not fixed their defensive problems. I'm hoping to see Riikola get a shot next game since he was amazing in training camp.


----------



## technomancer

Un freaking believable... Murray is out with a concussion after being injured Monday in practice 

That's also his third concussion and he is only 24...


----------



## AxeHappy

That's fucking brutal. 

The Leafs Chicago game on Sunday was crazy. I only got to see highlights unfortunately, as I was at a Thanksgiving party with a bunch of non-sport people, but even the highlights were intense. 

Rough that Sparks got lit up in his first NHL game in quite a while, but he came away with a win at least.


----------



## AdamMaz

Two more goals each for Toronto's Matthews and Tavares last night... leading the league with 7 and 6 respectively. DAMN


----------



## AxeHappy

With our defense they're gonna have to keep it up!


----------



## AdamMaz

I've got 4 tickets to Saturday's rematch (aka slaughter) against Pittsburgh


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I've got 4 tickets to Saturday's rematch (aka slaughter) against Pittsburgh



Good luck and enjoy  The Habs looks like they're finally starting to turn around.

Looks like Riikola is in and Maata is going to be a scratch tonight. Looking forward to seeing the kid on the ice since he looked amazing in training camp.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> With our defense they're gonna have to keep it up!


Matthews leads the league with 9G-3A, but is a -1 overall... very telling.

After last night, the league's top 4 point players are all Leafs (5 GP)...

Reilly 3G-9A
Tavares 6G-4A
Marner 3G-7A

Please stop.


----------



## AxeHappy

Yup. And that is with Andersen playing pretty damn well. 

Apparently that hasn't happened since the 1909-1910 season. 

Also apparently, Reilly has broken Bobby Orr's record for points in the first 5 games for a defenseman. Which seems like an oddly specific arbitrary record, but you have to go back to the early 1900s to find someone better than it or some such.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Murray is back in the lineup for the Pens but will be the backup tonight with DeSmith starting in net. Also looks like Maata is back in the lineup and judging from the practice yesterday Oleksiak may be a scratch.


----------



## technomancer

That was brutal... Pens looked good until they went down to 5 defense.

I'm sure Adam had a good time though


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> That was brutal... Pens looked good until they went down to 5 defense.
> 
> I'm sure Adam had a good time though


Great game with 3 friends, 2 of which were first-timers 

We were driving most of the play all game and were moving the puck very well, I'm surprised it was even that close. Crosby was very quiet again and I am still amazingly surprised at how well our young team plays together.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah the Habs are looking good this year


----------



## technomancer

Ugh. Our defense looked solid for about half of one period...

Justin Schultz Underwent Successful Surgery to Repair Left Leg Fracture

Schultz is expected to be out for 4 months


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Yeah the Habs are looking good this year










technomancer said:


> Schultz is expected to be out for 4 months


I'm still very surprised by this... all of my buddies and I had followed play all the way to the far opposite corner and never noticed him until the whistle. Having seen the replay only once, it didn't look 4-months-bad. Unfortunate.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I'm still very surprised by this... all of my buddies and I had followed play all the way to the far opposite corner and never noticed him until the whistle. Having seen the replay only once, it didn't look 4-months-bad. Unfortunate.



Yeah from the closeup replays his skate just hit a rut in the ice and his ankle twisted the wrong way... just a freak thing when he got hit. There was nothing off about the play, just an unfortunate freak accident.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Going to see the Habs vs Sens game at Ottawa this week-end. First time ever that I'm going to an NHL game, second row behind the teams benches right in the middle.


----------



## AdamMaz

Those hands!


----------



## technomancer

That was by far the best the Pens have looked so far this season... though the final score looks WAY more lopsided than the game was since the Pens last 2 goals were both empty net in last 2 minutes of the game 

EDIT: also interesting, the last period+ of the game was basically played with 10 forwards as neither Sprong or Simon were on the ice. Not sure if they got banged up (they were both on the bench) or if Sullivan just decided they weren't playing well enough to put them on.

Sprong seems to be rapidly running out of chances with the team with guys like Reese playing in the AHL when they have proven they can play at the NHL level. He's also on a one-way deal so wondering if he'll end up going the way of Pouliot and being traded for a bag of pucks...


----------



## AdamMaz

It being against the Leafs is the cherry on top


----------



## AxeHappy

The Leafs were riding high playing against mostly non-playoff teams. As Technomancer says, they didn't actually play badly against the Pens but it will be real interesting to see how they do against some high level competition coming up. 

Until they really improve their defense I don't see the Leafs being an actual contender. Run and Gun hockey is fun and exciting to watch and all that but it rarely wins playoff series nowadays. Or for like the last 20 years.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Run and Gun hockey is fun and exciting to watch and all that but it rarely wins playoff series nowadays. Or for like the last 20 years.


Isn't this what Pittsburgh has been doing??


----------



## Vostre Roy

3-1 for the Habs after one period. Awesome game so far!


----------



## AxeHappy

AdamMaz said:


> Isn't this what Pittsburgh has been doing??



Not that I was aware of. Pretty sure they had at least reasonable defense and some rock solid goaltending when they've won the cup in this Century.


----------



## technomancer

Surely the end-times are upon us... Carolina is first in the Metropolitan and Toronto is first in the Atlantic


----------



## AxeHappy

I have been pretty luke warm on the whole, "TORONTO HAS GOT IN THE BAG! CUP FINALLY!" Nonsense that happens in Ontario like...every season... but: 

While I was working (I drive a public transit coach) I needed to merge for an ending lane and a fucking Lamborghini stopped and yielded the right of way. 

So, I figured Hell Hath Frozen over and the Leafs might actually have a chance this year!  (But not actually)


----------



## technomancer

AxeHappy said:


> I have been pretty luke warm on the whole, "TORONTO HAS GOT IN THE BAG! CUP FINALLY!" Nonsense that happens in Ontario like...every season... but:
> 
> While I was working (I drive a public transit coach) I needed to merge for an ending lane and a fucking Lamborghini stopped and yielded the right of way.
> 
> So, I figured Hell Hath Frozen over and the Leafs might actually have a chance this year!  (But not actually)


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Pretty sure they had at least reasonable defense and some rock solid goaltending when they've won the cup in this Century.


If we use technomancer as reference, it would be believed that they have the world's worst defense corps.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> If we use technomancer as reference, it would be believed that they have the world's worst defense corps.



The D the Cup years was much better than the play they are showing now. If you look at most of Murray's wins in the back to back Cup wins he faced 25 shots a game or less for most of them.

I wouldn't say they have the worst defense core by any means, but giving up close to 40 shots a game is not good defense. Turning over the puck constantly in your own end isn't a good thing either. You watched the games against the Habs, do you really think they looked good defensively?

At least against Toronto they gave up a lot of shots from the periphery... last night they were letting guys loose in front of the net way too often... thus the 5 goals despite Murray playing very well. I think it will get better as the season develops, but they definitely need to improve the attention to detail in their own end. Last night they did a good job of containing the Oilers top line, which is amazing, but then got burned by the 2nd line 3 times... They have also been MUCH more disciplined lately and aren't taking a lot of penalties, which is a huge improvement.


----------



## RustInPeace

More Pitts/Edm games please! Always exciting.


----------



## AdamMaz

The standings as of this morning:







Anomaly??


----------



## MFB

Nah, Detroit's right where they belong


----------



## technomancer

The end times are upon us....

Also Sprong is scratched tonight. I suspect if Grant steps up and plays well Sprong will be on his way out the door. Sort of a shame as the kid is supposed to be a scoring winger but they've been playing him on the fourth line his entire time in the NHL. I would really like to see him get a shot on the wing with either Syd or Geno to see if he can do something before they give up on him. The kid was a scoring dynamo last season in the AHL...

Riikola is also supposed to be scratched tonight.


----------



## technomancer

WTF Brassard is injured AGAIN


----------



## AxeHappy

Matthews left our game against the Jets injured too.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> The end times are upon us...


Looking at the league standings and team records, the Pacific is by far the weakest division and Atlantic looks to be the strongest... who could have predicted this??


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Looking at the league standings and team records, the Pacific is by far the weakest division and Atlantic looks to be the strongest... who could have predicted this??



Yeah I don't think it is what anybody expected 

On a side note, Sprong got 30 seconds with Malkin last night and had 3 shots and a primary assist  He was only in the lineup because Brassard got hurt, and was stuck on the 4th line the rest of the night. I still think he's going to end up getting traded and be a 20+ goal scorer somewhere...


----------



## Vostre Roy

Nice game by the Habs yesterday again, won agains't the Bruins for the the first time since 6 games I believe, giving Price the win he needed to be 2nd overall in wins in the team history (just passed Patrick Roy), which is quite a feat (with a shut-out, nonetheless)

EDIT: Oh and we're short Weber, who should be coming back at some point. Hopefully the team won't crumble for the second half like they always do recently, but its really fun to watch them play so far


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> Looking at the league standings and team records, the Pacific is by far the weakest division and Atlantic looks to be the strongest... who could have predicted this??


I will correct myself in saying that Central looks a little stronger than Atlantic, but DAMN Pacific is noticeably bad this year


----------



## technomancer

Yet another sign of the apocalypse: Flames beat the Leafs in Toronto last night...


----------



## technomancer

Shots 10-3 in favor of the Pens and they're down 2-0


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Shots 10-3 in favor of the Pens and they're down 2-0


This reminds me of a comment an announcer made during a Habs/Rangers game a couple of seasons ago in similar situation... _"There is just no justice if you're a Habs fan!" _


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> This reminds me of a comment an announcer made during a Habs/Rangers game a couple of seasons ago in similar situation... _"There is just no justice if you're a Habs fan!" _





The absence of Letang and Schultz really showed in this game... and also that Murray doesn't make hard saves in games where he really needs to. 5 goals on 9 shots and while they were good opportunities they were not unstoppable for the most part. Pens battled back from being down 2-0 to tie it up and Murray proceeded to cough up 3 more goals. It was definitely not all his fault as they did give up some real quality opportunities, but you hope your goalie stops at least SOME of those in a game...

The offense also had 3 posts and a boatload of missed opportunities. 

Hopefully they tighten up the breakdowns and put some of those in the net when they play the Isles again on Thursday.


----------



## AdamMaz

Not exactly a classic Caps breakdown, but a very exciting game start to finish, comeback win in the last couple of minutes. In a 6-4 game, Eller, Ovechkin, Gallagher and Kotkaniemi all had a pair of goals... Kotkaniemi finally scoring his first career goals


----------



## technomancer

That weird game where Thomas Greiss suddenly looks like Patrick Roy... guy made some just unbelievable saves last night.


----------



## technomancer

Somebody really needs to tell Johnson to stop throwing guys into his injury-prone goaltender...


----------



## AdamMaz

lolwut


----------



## technomancer

^  

Our media coverage is funny too.. from the takeaways from the post-game commentary posted on the Pens site

"Let's start a bright spot for Pittsburgh: Matt Murray." 

Not sure how you can be a bright spot as a goalie in a game with a .839 save percentage, but ok  Guess it demonstrates how badly the rest of the team played...

And Johnson is up to a -7 now... glad we locked that guy up for 5 more years


----------



## technomancer

WTF and Johnson was paired with Letang in practice today... let's move the worst defenseman on the team to the top pairing


----------



## AdamMaz

I am pleasantly surprised at how Canadian teams are doing this year, especially in the West. I also don't think anyone could have predicted NYI atop the Metropolitan after losing Tavares either.

Not surprising however is how Ottawa has managed to reach a new off-ice low, in the form of a released video from an Uber ride, a group of their more established players openly criticizing coaching staff.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Joel Quenneville fired. Got to think there's some 10 or so other teams whose ears just perked up.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I am pleasantly surprised at how Canadian teams are doing this year, especially in the West. I also don't think anyone could have predicted NYI atop the Metropolitan after losing Tavares either.
> 
> Not surprising however is how Ottawa has managed to reach a new off-ice low, in the form of a released video from an Uber ride, a group of their more established players openly criticizing coaching staff.



Yeah Ottawa continues to be a complete dumpster fire.

Not sure WTF is up with the Pens... granted they have two very good players out in Schultz and Brassard, but they have been just awful for four games, after looking amazing for the four before, and Murray looks like superman one game and like he should be in the ECHL the next. I don't get it...

EDIT: and in commentators stating the obvious, somebody said they think Kessel may be dealing with a lower body injury. You think? His stride is completely different when he skates the last couple games. He is obviously playing hurt.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Joel Quenneville fired. Got to think there's some 10 or so other teams whose ears just perked up.








(To the right is St Louis coach Yeo)


----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer

This is getting ridiculous, the Pens have 4 posts so far 25 minutes into the game


----------



## AdamMaz

What is this Habs/Sabres game... 3-3 near the end of the 1st  

Scored tickets to Saturday's game vs Vegas, Pacioretty's return


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

^ NICE!

In other news Pens traded Hagelin to the Kings for Pearson... it'll be interesting to see how it pans out as the Pens have been showing their lack of foot speed against some of the younger teams and they just traded away one of their faster players for a slower guy. That said Pearson is 26 vs Hagelin at 30 and is also under contract for 2 more years while Hagelin is a UFA at the end of the season. Pearson also had 40 points the past 2 seasons even though he is in a slump currently.


----------



## technomancer

That moment when you have a 2-0 lead and need your goaltender to bail you out because you took some stupid penalties.... and he gives up 4 goals on 4 shots


----------



## AdamMaz

That moment when you notice Pittsburgh are last place in the conference standings  (and they're still .500)


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> That moment when you notice Pittsburgh are last place in the conference standings  (and they're still .500)





Yeah this season has not been pretty so far... They were actually looking good last night even without Crosby, then they just imploded taking stupid penalties and went from winning 2-0 to being down 3-2 in a matter of 5 minutes


----------



## technomancer

The dumpster fire continues... Cullen is out longer term with a lower body injury. The 4th line was one of the better ones against Ottawa last game...

EDIT: yep, blew a 4-1 lead to lose in overtime to Buffalo


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> The dumpster fire continues...


And to think all it took was one season for our teams' to invert their roles per this statement


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars defense was already decimated with injuries, now Bishop got an LBI in the game last night... Somehow Stars keep doing alright. So glad we have Heiskanen and Lindell. Even Polak has been somewhat serviceable.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> And to think all it took was one season for our teams' to invert their roles per this statement



I blame it all on Jack Johnson  The guy is a -10 but the coaches and media somehow still love him, while there are trade rumors about Maata who is a +4 

and Schultz being injured long-term and Ruhwedel, who has been solid for us in the past, not playing great. 

Not having somebody playing well enough to be a starting NHL goaltender doesn't help either. DeSmith was playnig fantastic, but he is incredibly streaky and his streak seems to be coming to an end. Murray has just been flat-out terrible, coupled with a poor defense in front of him.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars defense was already decimated with injuries, now Bishop got an LBI in the game last night... Somehow Stars keep doing alright. So glad we have Heiskanen and Lindell. Even Polak has been somewhat serviceable.



Don't worry I'm sure the Pens will roll over for you so you have a win going into Thanksgiving


----------



## technomancer

WTF the Oilers fired McClellan and hired Hitchcock as their head coach...


----------



## AdamMaz

Despite Hitchcock's lauded history, I still don't understand why they would hire a defensive coach to guide a prodigal offensive talent like McDavid.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Despite Hitchcock's lauded history, I still don't understand why they would hire a defensive coach to guide a prodigal offensive talent like McDavid.



My take as well, just seems like a complete mismatch


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Hitch's systems are bad, he doesn't have it anymore. Condolences for any Oilers fans here.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Don't worry I'm sure the Pens will roll over for you so you have a win going into Thanksgiving


Yeah, about that


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm curious as to other's perspective on Buffalo this year... think they finally made it over the hump? Think they can maintain their current success going further into the season and potentially for the years to come? I know we've already lost to them twice this year and possibly a third time tomorrow.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Yeah, about that



I'm as surprised as you are 



AdamMaz said:


> I'm curious as to other's perspective on Buffalo this year... think they finally made it over the hump? Think they can maintain their current success going further into the season and potentially for the years to come? I know we've already lost to them twice this year and possibly a third time tomorrow.



I'd say too early to tell. They have a LOT of talent and speed so they may have crossed the divide into being a good team... then again Eichel is only in his third? season and already got one coach fired so I'll reserve judgement for a bit longer.


----------



## technomancer

Matt Murray is out for a few weeks with a lower body injury. This explains something I noticed in his last couple starts, which is that he looked really uncomfortable / awkward going side to side in the crease. His movements were just off and did not look like his usual play.


----------



## technomancer

Crap hits keep coming, Hornqvist is out with a concussion.


----------



## AxeHappy

Leafs had a hat trick less than 13 minutes into the game against the Flyers. And Sparks got the shut out.


----------



## technomancer

AxeHappy said:


> Leafs had a hat trick less than 13 minutes into the game against the Flyers. And Sparks got the shut out.



It was a good night... Flyers lost, Pens won a game I wasn't expecting them to, and Guentzel had a hat trick 

Some crazy goal scoring going on last night, Laine scored 5 too.


----------



## protest

The Flyers fired Hextall, not a fan at all of that move. Coach absolutely needs to go, but Hextall did a great job of building a prospect pool and now Holmgren is back in charge for at least the time being, unless they're going with Lombardi.


----------



## AdamMaz

protest said:


> The Flyers fired Hextall, not a fan at all of that move. Coach absolutely needs to go, but Hextall did a great job of building a prospect pool and now Holmgren is back in charge for at least the time being, unless they're going with Lombardi.


They've been an average team for far too long, and with some of the studs they've had, they really should have been progressing into a stronger team. Regardless of who is at fault, change the culture.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> The Flyers fired Hextall, not a fan at all of that move. Coach absolutely needs to go, but Hextall did a great job of building a prospect pool and now Holmgren is back in charge for at least the time being, unless they're going with Lombardi.



Be curious to see who they end up with... hopefully not somebody that will take apart that prospect pool as with a few smart moves the Flyers should be a really good team again.


----------



## technomancer

The Pens may be starting to suck less... and get some secondary scoring finally.


----------



## technomancer

Spoke too soon...

That awkward moment when it is 4-3 with a minute left and you lose 6-3.... oh and Crosby is going to need something for the back pain from carrying the team last night 

Still a nice hat trick by Syd. Also, the Avs look like a REALLY scary team this season, as their record indicates.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Spoke too soon...
> 
> That awkward moment when it is 4-3 with a minute left and you lose 6-3.... oh and Crosby is going to need something for the back pain from carrying the team last night
> 
> Still a nice hat trick by Syd. Also, the Avs look like a REALLY scary team this season, as their record indicates.


Their top line is ridiculous.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Their top line is ridiculous.



Yeah that combination of size, speed, and skill is a REALLY rare combination. That was really the first game I've seen them play...


----------



## AdamMaz

Someone get S̶t̶e̶v̶e̶n̶s̶/̶B̶e̶r̶t̶u̶z̶z̶i̶/̶T̶o̶r̶r̶e̶s̶/̶C̶o̶o̶k̶e̶ Wilson out of the NHL.


----------



## technomancer

Yet another unnecessary late blind-side hit from Wilson


----------



## technomancer

And Sprong is gone without every being tried in the top six outside of preseason. The kid they got back from Anaheim for him seems like he might be a decent young defenseman though, so if Sullivan can scratch Captain -13 and get the new kid in the lineup it might help the team out.


----------



## AdamMaz

I still find it odd to hear that film/tv producer Jerry Bruckheimer is part owner the new Seattle franchise


----------



## technomancer

I need to send Reeves a Christmas card and a thank you letter 

Also it is really funny watching the Pittsburgh sports commentators trying to explain how 3 preseason games in the top six, with none of the regular top six starters in the lineup, constitutes giving Sprong a fair shot in that position with the team.


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> Someone get S̶t̶e̶v̶e̶n̶s̶/̶B̶e̶r̶t̶u̶z̶z̶i̶/̶T̶o̶r̶r̶e̶s̶/̶C̶o̶o̶k̶e̶ Wilson out of the NHL.


Looks like Reaves saw my post...



To be fair to Reaves, Wilson was skating into him and turned his torso to watch the play.


----------



## technomancer

I don't like seeing a late hit normally, but otherwise that is completely clean and given the way Wilson has played for the last couple years I have zero sympathy for the guy. Even funnier was Reirden whining about Reaves targeting Wilson all game when he talked to the press. What was it he said to the press every time Wilson laid somebody out late? They should pay attention to what was going on on the ice?

Also Sprong is projected to be playing on the Ducks second line. I'm curious to see how he does.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Also Sprong is projected to be playing on the Ducks second line. I'm curious to see how he does.



And Sprong had a goal and was a +1 in his first game with the Ducks starting as a second line winger.


----------



## JD27

The Reeves hit had a bad ending, much like a lot of Wilson hits have. The only real issue I had was it was predatory in the sense that Reaves was chasing and chirping Wilson around the rink since the first period when he got leveled himself by Wilson. He could have chose to hit him while he wasn’t vulnerable, but figured he would clean him out when he wasn’t looking and had the chance. That said, Reaves is a talentless, classless turd and always will be. Whether he is celebrating a fight as if he was in the WWE or just being a dumbass in general. Then of course there was this today, which has since been taken down from the site.







Guess you got to get your money while you can when your a fringe player in the twighlight of your career. At least Wilson has his $25 Million to rest his injured melon on.


----------



## technomancer

If it was anybody but Wilson I might care, but this is the guy that stood and laughed at another player being helped off the ice with a broken jaw and concussion after being leveled when he wasn't expecting it, and then blindsided somebody in the head IN PRESEASON. Fuck. That. Guy.

My only issue with the hit was that it was late, and he was more than fairly penalized for it with a 5 minute major and game misconduct. Unlike most of Wilson's questionable hits he also didn't elevate his shoulder as he hit to make sure there was head contact.

I will say the photo is tasteless, but again see above. I'm also curious if it was actually legit or if that is the reason it is no longer there.


----------



## JD27

That was actually in response to a joke Beagle made about about the fans loving him after that hit. The preseason hit was uneccesary. His biggest issue is he gets reckless and with his size it’s a bad combination. He’s not a Torres or Cooke, those dudes actually wanted to injure people. But you’re free to hate him, I don’t care either way.

It’s a shame the Reaves hit got all the coverage, because the hit of the season was also in this game. Bonus points for Schmidt tossing that sweet sui-sauce up the middle to Nosek. Dude owes him a steak dinner after that pass.


----------



## AdamMaz

Isn't there a whole language in the rule that discusses last second changes of direction? He clearly touches the puck and turns his head completely around to watch the play, despite that he was also skating INTO Reaves. Yes Reaves went into the hit, looks like it was from a stable legging rather than hunting him down from strides away. I still think Wilson is more liable for being careless.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> That was actually in response to a joke Beagle made about about the fans loving him after that hit. The preseason hit was uneccesary. His biggest issue is he gets reckless and with his size it’s a bad combination. He’s not a Torres or Cooke, those dudes actually wanted to injure people. But you’re free to hate him, I don’t care either way.
> 
> It’s a shame the Reaves hit got all the coverage, because the hit of the season was also in this game. Bonus points for Schmidt tossing that sweet sui-sauce up the middle to Nosek. Dude owes him a steak dinner after that pass.




Nice hit by Ovi. You'll notice he didn't elevate his shoulder to hit the guy in the chin / head. Neither did Reaves when he hit Wilson.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> You'll notice he didn't elevate his shoulder to hit the guy in the chin / head. Neither did Reaves when he hit Wilson.



Pretty sure nobody is saying he did.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Pretty sure nobody is saying he did.



My point was Wilson would have... and has repeatedly on those kind of hits.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> My point was Wilson would have... and has repeatedly on those kind of hits.



Ah got ya, thought someone was questioning that.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Ah got ya, thought someone was questioning that.



Oh heck no, from that aspect both hits were clean. Reaves was only a problem because it was late.


----------



## technomancer

That moment when you realize your team is back in the playoff picture because most of the teams in your division have been terrible too


----------



## AdamMaz

Calgary beat Nashville 5-2 last night to take thee Conference lead... who would have predicted this to be the case 30 games into the season??


----------



## technomancer

This season has been a bit nuts all the way around.

Last night Pens lost to an Ottawa team that is pretty much decimated by injuries right now... and are struggling to try to stay in the playoff picture. Oh and Islanders are doing well after losing their star player in a season they were expected to tank.


----------



## AxeHappy

Couldn't agree more with this season being bizarre. Leafs have the goalie tied for most wins, Colorado and Buffalo are both serious contenders, all the other stuff already mentioned, and so on. 

And I can only think that this is a good thing. Dynasties that constantly win are only bad for the sport. Very cool to see all kinds of serious competitors!


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> And I can only think that this is a good thing. Dynasties that constantly win are only bad for the sport. Very cool to see all kinds of serious competitors!


I'm glad Tampa keeps choking in the playoffs, I swear they sleep their way through the regular season winning every game by 5 goals.


----------



## technomancer

So Murray has "not been ruled out" for the Pens tonight and Cullen is skating again. Hornqvist had a setback but is still day to day. I'd just like to see how the team does when they are actually healthy and have a full lineup


----------



## JD27

Surprised injuries haven't hurt Caps as much. They have only had their full lineup 1 game out of 30 this year. Also, somehow old man Ovi has his most goals through 30 games ever with 25.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Dallas has done surprisingly well with all the d-man injuries. We've allowed I think the 2nd fewest goals in the league... Where we haven't done well is scoring, we're way down at the bottom of the league. Still scoring more than letting them in, but not by much.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Surprised injuries haven't hurt Caps as much. They have only had their full lineup 1 game out of 30 this year. Also, somehow old man Ovi has his most goals through 30 games ever with 25.



Yeah and you guys have had some major players out too. Pretty impressive performance.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Also, somehow old man Ovi has his most goals through 30 games ever with 25.


Doesn't matter how old you are when you camp on the power play 

Looks like St-Louis is looking to liquidate their whole roster, which is also a nice segue into this...


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Doesn't matter how old you are when you lead the league in even strength goals with 18



Fixed it for you.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Fixed it for you.


That is shocking then!


----------



## technomancer

Hawks had won 3 out of their last 22 games... and the Pens lost to them last night 

Time to find out who is putting the suck in the water at the stadiums


----------



## AxeHappy

Leafs absolutely dominated the Lighting for 90% of the game last night. And lost 4-1. Vasilevskiy was an absolute monster.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

And as good as the Stars have done recently, a 3 game losing streak has dropped them from 1st WC to 10th in the West...


----------



## technomancer

We're about to get hit by a meteor or some other apocalyptic crap.... Sullivan is actually putting ZAR on the 2nd line tonight 



ElysianGuitars said:


> And as good as the Stars have done recently, a 3 game losing streak has dropped them from 1st WC to 10th in the West...



Yeah the standings this year are pretty ridiculously close across the board.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Leafs absolutely dominated the Lighting for 90% of the game last night. And lost 4-1. Vasilevskiy was an absolute monster.


Shots were TOR 49-21 TB. #NoJustice #ScrewTB


----------



## technomancer

That moment when your goalie gives up 3 goals... and still has a .941 save percentage for the game


----------



## AdamMaz

Thanks for cooling off Boston's winstreak, I will be going to the game on Monday night 

Back-to-back hat tricks for Ovechkin


----------



## JD27

28 goals in 31 games, it’s crazy. Hasn’t happened since 95-96 when Jagr and Mario did it. 33 years old and he is scoring more than he did in his 65 goal season. At this point he could be average by his standards the rest of the year and still get enough for 50.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah Ovi is freaking on fire.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Its a shame I couldn't watch yesterday's Habs games, seems to have been an interesting win agains't the referee... uhm I mean the Sens lol


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Its a shame I couldn't watch yesterday's Habs games, seems to have been an interesting win agains't the referee... uhm I mean the Sens lol


I'm curious as to what this thread thinks of this play/call? Embellishment? Should the goal have been disallowed??


I only caught the last 10 minutes which were good, but I hear that most of the game was pretty bad defensively.


----------



## JD27

Well Ovechkin only scored once last night... Washed up bum.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Well Ovechkin only scored once last night... Washed up bum.


We'll give you a 4th round pick for him, final offer, take it or leave it.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> I'm curious as to what this thread thinks of this play/call? Embellishment? Should the goal have been disallowed??
> 
> 
> I only caught the last 10 minutes which were good, but I hear that most of the game was pretty bad defensively.




I think it was a bad call. In my opinion, embellishment is for when a player deliberately fall without having a full contact and without trying to finish his play. In this case, he had a guy over him with his stick on the way and he still tried to complete his play (completed the pass) to his teammate.

Ref really had a bad night that game, I was able to catch the denied goal at the first period and the one that was allowed after review, both should had been cancelled.

Anyway, game against the Bruins tonight, I'll try to watch it this time


----------



## technomancer

While it sucked that the goal was waived off, he got a one-handed hook in the midsections without much force on it and flew through the air like he was superman... that was a blatant dive. If the hook was going to be called the dive pretty much had to be too 

And Sprong is up to 3 goals in 5 games plus one in a shootout with the Ducks going into tonight's Pens / Ducks game... while the Pens D continues to give up 40 shots plus per game.


----------



## technomancer

I have no understanding of the Pens. They struggle to beat the Kings in overtime, then go toe to toe with Caps who are currently one of the best teams in the league, down a defenceman for most of the game, and win in regulation despite taking lots of stupid penalties. I do not understand 

Also, despite lots of people bitching and the media seemingly trying to stir controversy, there was absolutely nothing wrong with that fight last night. Sucks that Oleksiak got hurt, but that sometimes happens in fights. There was nothing dirty about any of it. I still find it funny the media is asking about it like Oleksiak started the fight though. Oleksiak hit one of the Caps and Wilson challenged him to fight because he didn't like it. The idea that it had anything to do with a hit last season at this point is ridiculous.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I have no understanding of the Pens. They struggle to beat the Kings in overtime, then go toe to toe with Caps who are currently one of the best teams in the league, down a defenceman for most of the game, and win in regulation despite taking lots of stupid penalties. I do not understand
> 
> Also, despite lots of people bitching and the media seemingly trying to stir controversy, there was absolutely nothing wrong with that fight last night. Sucks that Oleksiak got hurt, but that sometimes happens in fights. There was nothing dirty about any of it. I still find it funny the media is asking about it like Oleksiak started the fight though. Oleksiak hit one of the Caps and Wilson challenged him to fight because he didn't like it. The idea that it had anything to do with a hit last season at this point is ridiculous.



Caps had their chances, two pucks literally died on the goal line and one hit the post. Their PP was 0-5 and has been hot garbage for at least a month now. PK has been a shit show all season, they are bottom 5 and good for a goal against every game. I think this is where they really miss Beagle. 

Yeah people keep saying Wilson jumped him, but they Oleksiak threw the first punch and they both dropped their gloves as soon as they made eye contact. Most of the camera angles made that hard to see because they were focused on Wilson coming in after the hit.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

John Klingberg will be back tonight, that 6 weeks felt like an entire season. Hopefully he's ready to hit the ground running, we need his offensive abilities now more than ever.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Caps had their chances, two pucks literally died on the goal line and one hit the post. Their PP was 0-5 and has been hot garbage for at least a month now. PK has been a shit show all season, they are bottom 5 and good for a goal against every game. I think this is where they really miss Beagle.
> 
> Yeah people keep saying Wilson jumped him, but they Oleksiak threw the first punch and they both dropped their gloves as soon as they made eye contact. Most of the camera angles made that hard to see because they were focused on Wilson coming in after the hit.



Yeah I could maybe see an argument for an instigator penalty for Wilson since he came across the ice to start the fight, but even that is stretching it.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah I could maybe see an argument for an instigator penalty for Wilson since he came across the ice to start the fight, but even that is stretching it.



Maybe, they were gonna fight at some point though.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> John Klingberg will be back tonight, that 6 weeks felt like an entire season. Hopefully he's ready to hit the ground running, we need his offensive abilities now more than ever.


5-2 loss to Chicago


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> 5-2 loss to Chicago



Hopefully they do better against the Islanders on Sunday


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Was an atrocious game all the way through. Really not sold on Montgomery being the right coach... Definitely done with Jim Nill.


----------



## technomancer

You know, it is really weird as I feel like the Pens are still struggling... but then just looked and they are 7-2-1 in their last 10


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> You know, it is really weird as I feel like the Pens are still struggling... but then just looked and they are 7-2-1 in their last 10


Quality of play vs results


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Quality of play vs results



Yeah I think some if it is that they're giving up 40+ shots a game and the goalies are bailing them out 99% of the time right now. That and the Crosby line is really carrying the team right now. I'd have to look to confirm but I believe all of the goals in the last 3 games have been either that line or the power play.

Granted it was Carolina and last night didn't feel like a struggle but Murray had a shutout on 39 shots and all 3 goals were from the top line.


----------



## AxeHappy

technomancer said:


> Yeah I think some if it is that they're giving up 40+ shots a game and the goalies are bailing them out 99% of the time right now.



Join us Leaf fans on the dark side my friend.


----------



## AdamMaz

World Juniors... Canada beat Denmark 14-0


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> World Juniors... Canada beat Denmark 14-0



WOW


----------



## JD27

Love World Juniors, usually really good games. There always tends to be a team that just can’t compete though. Actually, kind of the case in any International Tournament.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Pens locked up Guentzel for 5 years at $6 million per. Not bad at all given the kid's production and the way salaries are going.


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm curious if anyone else is eyeballing their top prospects at this World Juniors tournament? Any names I could keep an eye for? Comtois is looking like sure thing for Anaheim, maybe as soon as next season.


----------



## JD27

That's one of the best parts of watching. Was curious to see how Hughes does with all the hype surrounding him.


----------



## technomancer

Sadly been getting my ass kicked by work so I barely have time to watch the Pens games much less the Juniors this year


----------



## AdamMaz

Sweden up 4-0 on USA in the 3rd, USA storms back riding a hat trick by Poehling, only to lose in OT. Poehling is projected to crack the Canadiens lineup at training camp next year, to one day be a productive/responsible top-2 center


----------



## AxeHappy

I have been missing all the games as well, mostly trying to catch up with the NHL's condensed Games on Youtube. 

The Islander's goalie absolutely shut the Leafs down. Aside from a real soft 4th goal, I don't even think Sparks played poorly. Made some fantastic saves and got hung out to dry by the Leafs' defense for a couple and just a real bad bounce on another.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Miro Heiskanen got an All Star nod, but he's the only one from Dallas going. IMO Bishop deserves a nod, among goalies with 20+ starts he's got the best sv% (.925) in the West, and 2nd best GAA (2.28). He's lighting it up, even if the Stars offense isn't.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Got some good news this morning. Since I'm a Texas Stars season ticket holder, I'll be able to get priority access to Winter Classic tickets next year before the general public.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Got some good news this morning. Since I'm a Texas Stars season ticket holder, I'll be able to get priority access to Winter Classic tickets next year before the general public.


I'm still amazed that they pulled off an outdoor rink in California a couple of years ago... I like that the NHL is pushing for this in southern cities like Dallas.


----------



## JD27

It’s nice to see them expand to some other teams for a change. We don’t need anymore Hawks and Bruins winter classics for a while.


----------



## technomancer

So the Pens put up another impressive win against a non-playoff team. Everybody here is celebrating, but their last six games have been against clubs that are really not doing great this season. Their last win against somebody in a playoff spot was the Caps on 12/19 so I am REALLY curious to see how they do against the Jets tomorrow night...


----------



## JSanta

Skinner's first goal as he was falling to the ice was a thing of absolute beauty. Great to finally see the Sabre's beat Florida.


----------



## technomancer

Pens shut out the Jets 4-0


----------



## AdamMaz

Feels like it was just yesterday I was enjoying the Pens near rock bottom of the standings


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Feels like it was just yesterday I was enjoying the Pens near rock bottom of the standings



 

Look on the bright side, the Habs are in a playoff spot and getting guys back IIRC 

I am a bit shocked, as I was expecting the Jets game to be more of a challenge but they are looking really solid. Also Murray's level of play makes me wonder if he was actually injured in the preseason and just tried to play through it as the season went on as he has been ridiculous since coming back from IR. I think his save percentage is something like .967 since he came back.


----------



## AxeHappy

Andersen is on IR and Sparks is undergoing concussion protocol. The goalie we just picked up to help the Marlies make deep playoff runs, as he just barely treads water in the NHL, is now the Leafs' starter for an indeterminate amount of time. 


But, maybe we'll get some sort of Tim Thomas' esque Cinderella story and Hutchinson will magically become dominate and take the starter spot from Andersen.


----------



## JSanta

AxeHappy said:


> Andersen is on IR and Sparks is undergoing concussion protocol. The goalie we just picked up to help the Marlies make deep playoff runs, as he just barely treads water in the NHL, is now the Leafs' starter for an indeterminate amount of time.
> 
> 
> But, maybe we'll get some sort of Tim Thomas' esque Cinderella story and Hutchinson will magically become dominate and take the starter spot from Andersen.



The Leafs played fantastically yesterday - and they looked like a team that was firing on all cylinders. Wish I could say the same about the Sabres playing last night...


----------



## AxeHappy

Missed the game, but a 5-0 win is *real* hard to complain about. 

Sabres seem to be having a bit of a rough go recently? (This question based entirely off the Bruins overtaking them in the standing that shows up on the, "You Might Be Interested In This," Google screen on my phone.")


----------



## JSanta

AxeHappy said:


> Missed the game, but a 5-0 win is *real* hard to complain about.
> 
> Sabres seem to be having a bit of a rough go recently? (This question based entirely off the Bruins overtaking them in the standing that shows up on the, "You Might Be Interested In This," Google screen on my phone.")



My feelings on that game where that the Sabre's simply didn't show up to play. It looked like they had taken a day off on the ice, which is a terrible sign of things to come. They are in a position to make the playoffs, but not with the team that showed up on Saturday night. Regardless of whether Eichel is in or out of the lineup, there is enough talent on the team to still make plays and put pucks in the net. We'll see how they play against NJ tomorrow night, for me, that will be really telling about what the rest of the season will look like. 

Signed,

A life long Sabre's fan that has been perpetually disappointed, but never lost hope


----------



## JSanta

Question from last nights Leafs/Preds game: are the Preds just that good, or are the Leafs that bad?


----------



## AdamMaz

JSanta said:


> Question from last nights Leafs/Preds game: are the Preds just that good, or are the Leafs that bad?


I take it you haven't seen Toronto's record so far this season. Not having watched it, I would assume Nashville's mature defense snuffed Toronto's young offense.


----------



## AxeHappy

Nashville's Goalie played a hell of a game, Leafs offensive missed a lot of chances on top of that (lots of posts and sides of net), and the Leafs' Defense is the Leafs' defensive with a third string Goalie in net.


----------



## JSanta

AdamMaz said:


> I take it you haven't seen Toronto's record so far this season. Not having watched it, I would assume Nashville's mature defense snuffed Toronto's young offense.



No, I have been paying attention, but probably not enough to relevant statistics. They are second in the standings in the division and have been playing fairly well. Rinne is obviously a beast of a goalie. So maybe the situation was a mix of several factors.


----------



## technomancer

Crap Hornqvist has another concussion and ZAR is on IR with an upper body injury... guessing a broken hand after a fight in the last game.


----------



## JSanta

technomancer said:


> Crap Hornqvist has another concussion and ZAR is on IR with an upper body injury... guessing a broken hand after a fight in the last game.



Hornqvist is a great player, and it sucks to see him get another concussion. Rick Nash announced his retirement this week because of unresolved symptoms related to concussions.


----------



## technomancer

JSanta said:


> Hornqvist is a great player, and it sucks to see him get another concussion. Rick Nash announced his retirement this week because of unresolved symptoms related to concussions.



I had not seen Nash retired, that sucks 

I am concerned about Hornqvist as this one was a puck that deflected off his stick and it really did not look that bad when it happened. Concussions are nothing to screw with so hopefully he takes his time and doesn't rush back.

In other news the Pens signed DeSmith to a 3 year deal... Jarry must be pissed as that means he's staying in the AHL.


----------



## AdamMaz

RIP


----------



## AdamMaz

Anaheim are 0-7-3 in their last 10 games... looks like they will soon be joining Chicago and LA as fallen powerhouses of the West and should seriously consider rebuilding.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Anaheim are 0-7-3 in their last 10 games... looks like they will soon be joining Chicago and LA as fallen powerhouses of the West and should seriously consider rebuilding.



I honestly thought the Pens were going to break Anaheim's losing streak last night... going down 3-0 in the first does not inspire confidence 

Fortunately the Pens were just waiting until the 2nd to actually show up and start playing...


----------



## technomancer

Got the worst record in the league? No worries the Pens will give you a win 

Freaking 5-2 against the Kings...


----------



## JSanta

technomancer said:


> Got the worst record in the league? No worries the Pens will give you a win
> 
> Freaking 5-2 against the Kings...



Or you can play the best team in the league, look very competitive, and then squander it in the last few minutes. Granted, a few BS calls on the Sabres (and I'm one of those guys that plays favorites with penalties, if it happens, they need to go to the box), but a BS call on Eichel destroyed momentum. It's looking more and more like the playoffs are out of reach.


----------



## AdamMaz

Only Tampa would have the balls to pull their goalie with more than *9 MINUTES* left in the 3rd, down 4-1


----------



## JSanta

AdamMaz said:


> Only Tampa would have the balls to pull their goalie with more than *9 MINUTES* left in the 3rd, down 4-1



I kind of laughed when I saw that, but if there's a team that could make up the goals, it's them! Ended up being a bad bit of coaching though!


----------



## AdamMaz

I wouldn't say bad coaching, but definitely audacious.


----------



## technomancer

I missed that, that is awesome


----------



## JSanta

Oh Sabres, how you continue to hurt me. Yet, I continue to come back time and time again.


----------



## AdamMaz

Filthy toe drag from last night


----------



## Type_R3387

JSanta said:


> Oh Sabres, how you continue to hurt me. Yet, I continue to come back time and time again.


Try being a Wings fan right now


----------



## JSanta

Type_R3387 said:


> Try being a Wings fan right now



31st worst team in the league last year. Not great that the first time the league has 31 teams, that you're the worst of all of them ahaha


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Filthy toe drag from last night




Nice goal, but goalie played that like shit.


----------



## AdamMaz

I was surprised he didn't go for a poke, even more so by the defenceman that seemingly paused to look elsewhere for a moment just as he was losing his positioning.


----------



## AdamMaz

Type_R3387 said:


> Try being a Wings fan right now


Both of you can find comfort in knowing that at least they are not as bad being Ottawa fans


----------



## JSanta

I decided to get to bed early last night rather than watch the Sabre's get beat on by the Flames. And they decided to actually play a hell of a game! I figure tomorrow before the Canucks/Sabres game, I'll watch last nights game.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars losing to Tampa was actually one of the best, most complete games they've played this season. I hope they're turning a corner, because they need to or they're going to miss the playoffs again.


----------



## technomancer

Pens traded Grant for Blendisi... not sure I understand the move as Grant was playing well in the NHL while Blendisi seems more of an AHL guy. Just seems like trading somebody to trade somebody unless it's because Blendisi can be sent to the AHL without having to clear waivers.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars losing to Tampa was actually one of the best, most complete games they've played this season. I hope they're turning a corner, because they need to or they're going to miss the playoffs again.


Gone are the times you could be a successful team riding a single stacked line. Just look at how Colorado have been getting shut down as of late.


The standings in the East right now is crazy tight. Aside from Tampa in 1st, there are only 2 point separating 2nd place from 8th/wildcards.

In the West, the top 5 teams have a nice cushion from everyone else. Aside from 3rd place in the Central divison, everyone else is basically fighting for their playoff hopes via wildcard, especially the Pacific.

Obviously there is still a good chunk of season left, but we are starting to get a clearer picture already.


----------



## playstopause

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## AdamMaz

Very nice take on the Forsberg move, a pity his finish wasn't more elegant on the shot.


----------



## technomancer

If the Islanders keep playing like this and Trotz doesn't win the Jack Adams it is criminal


----------



## Vostre Roy

Peter Chiarelli is out.

Must feel like a relief to the Oilers fans, just read an article about all the bad moves he has done and its incredible that he lasted for so long at that position


----------



## RustInPeace

The Oilers are a worse team than before Chiarelli joined, not including McDavid.


----------



## RustInPeace

Someone had a statistic somewhere as well where the Oilers are the best team in the league when McDavid is on the ice, and the worst when hes off.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Can't wait for Jim Nill to get the axe, assuming he doesn't finally get off his ass and make a bold move to address the issues he's created.


----------



## protest

I was just in Guitar Center in NJ and 4 Canadian dudes walked in wearing Gretzky jerseys. Oilers, Kings, Blues, and Rangers. 

I googled the all star game because I was like holy shit is the game in Philly and I had no idea haha.


----------



## JSanta

protest said:


> I was just in Guitar Center in NJ and 4 Canadian dudes walked in wearing Gretzky jerseys. Oilers, Kings, Blues, and Rangers.
> 
> I googled the all star game because I was like holy shit is the game in Philly and I had no idea haha.



The All-Star game is in San Jose this year. It starts in about 15 minutes.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Dallas and Pittsburgh hit undo on the Oleksiak trade.

I don't hate it, just don't get it unless it's a precursor to bigger move. Maybe Nill getting ready to move Honka+. We didn't need to replace Methot all season, so him going on LTIR doesn't seem to actually justify this.


----------



## AdamMaz

So nobody else cared about the All Star game either?


----------



## technomancer

^ I watched the games, but meh  I did find it hilarious that the Sharks err Pacific team got knocked out in the first game in their own building...



ElysianGuitars said:


> Dallas and Pittsburgh hit undo on the Oleksiak trade.
> 
> I don't hate it, just don't get it unless it's a precursor to bigger move. Maybe Nill getting ready to move Honka+. We didn't need to replace Methot all season, so him going on LTIR doesn't seem to actually justify this.



Yeah I don't get the deal for either side... I get the Pens needed to move a defenseman, but given Oleksiak has actually been good and is still under contract that just seemed odd unless the Pens are working on something else and needed the cap space.


----------



## technomancer

The irony of Johnson getting hurt the day after they traded Oleksiak is not lost on me...

Pens need to get their shit together or they are going to end up missing the playoffs. Hoping that game last night was just rust...

EDIT: Johnson is apparently fine and was at practice today


----------



## technomancer

Expecting to see a trade announced any time now, Brassard is a healthy scratch tonight and Blueger is in from the AHL.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Please not to Dallas


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Please not to Dallas


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Penguins are 1-8-1 against last place teams including a loss to NJ the other night.

Go out and beat Tampa Bay...I just cant figure this team out.

Ottawa is currently in last place so I expect a loss tomorrow night.


----------



## technomancer

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Penguins are 1-8-1 against last place teams including a loss to NJ the other night.
> 
> Go out and beat Tampa Bay...I just cant figure this team out.
> 
> Ottawa is currently in last place so I expect a loss tomorrow night.



You and me both... also I was wrong, Brassard wasn't a healthy scratch he apparently has an upper body injury. He wasn't at practice yesterday either.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

So, so glad Dallas didn't trade for Brassard.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> So, so glad Dallas didn't trade for Brassard.



 the problem is the guy is not a third line center...

Interesting trade for the Pens. Given Brassard and Sheahan were both underwhelming I like it except for the 2nd round pick... but since Brassard and Sheahan are both UFAs and Bjugstad and Mccann both have term left something had to be tossed back I guess. I'll take younger and bigger on the bottom six.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> the problem is the guy is not a third line center...
> 
> Interesting trade for the Pens. Given Brassard and Sheahan were both underwhelming I like it except for the 2nd round pick... but since Brassard and Sheahan are both UFAs and Bjugstad and Mccann both have term left something had to be tossed back I guess. I'll take younger and bigger on the bottom six.


I guess Pittsburgh needed that 4th round pick back from Dallas to do the deal  Oleksiak played the least minutes of all our d-men in his first game back, so not much has changed


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> I guess Pittsburgh needed that 4th round pick back from Dallas to do the deal  Oleksiak played the least minutes of all our d-men in his first game back, so not much has changed



Yeah and with Schultz practicing again they are really overloaded on D. Oleksiak saved them some cap space, and Riikola really squeezed him out. As it is they still have 8 NHL D once Schultz is back. 

I'll be curiouse to see how this shakes out for the Pens.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Yeah and with Schultz practicing again they are really overloaded on D. Oleksiak saved them some cap space, and Riikola really squeezed him out. As it is they still have 8 NHL D once Schultz is back.
> 
> I'll be curiouse to see how this shakes out for the Pens.




Dallas has 8D right now as well (and have Methot on LTIR and Johns on IR), and it's ridiculous.


----------



## AdamMaz

Going into the final stretch of the regular season, I have no bold predictions. I feel as though the playoff-bound teams in the East won't shift much other than 1st round matchups. The wild cards in the West are there for the taking.

My only hope is a playoff matchup between the Habs and Toronto... looooooooong overdue


----------



## technomancer

Wow so Malkin is out and Bjugstad and Mccann are both playing after arriving to the arena 10 minutes before faceoff  Needless to say even though it is Ottawa my hopes are not high for this game


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Nice goal, but goalie played that like shit.


Did the goalie play this one good enough for you??


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars are 4-0 since Oleksiak came back and on a 5 game winning steak.


----------



## AdamMaz

Man is it going to be tough being in the same division as Toronto for the foreseeable future


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars are 4-0 since Oleksiak came back and on a 5 game winning steak.



You're welcome  The Pens meanwhile have forgotten how to score goals...


----------



## technomancer

And Murray is hurt yet again. They need to change the name on his jersey to Glass...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> And Murray is hurt yet again. They need to change the name on his jersey to Glass...


...or DiPietro.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> ...or DiPietro.



At least he's not under a massive contract like DiPietro was


----------



## AdamMaz

I try to avoid discussing Habs micro-happenings, but I thought it was worth pointing out that starting tonight, the Habs next 4 games are against: Jets, Leafs, Preds, and Lightning


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I try to avoid discussing Habs micro-happenings, but I thought it was worth pointing out that starting tonight, the Habs next 4 games are against: Jets, Leafs, Preds, and Lightning



Ouch 

Reminds me of some of the Pens schedule last year, except it would have been 2 back to back games as well...


----------



## AdamMaz

Acquisition of LA King's Thompson today and my only thought is: "How does a player I have never heard of have a no-trade clause?"


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Acquisition of LA King's Thompson today and my only thought is: "How does a player I have never heard of have a no-trade clause?"



Probably because he is a veteran player with almost 700 games.


----------



## AdamMaz

The guy is on the final year of a 2-year contract @ 1.6 AAV I believe... he must be the greatest 4th line center of all time to have negociated a NTC into that.


----------



## AxeHappy

Leafs outshot the Rangers 56-30 and lost 4-1. That was one of the most crazy goaltending displays I'd seen in a while from Georgiev. Sparks actually played pretty well and made some Monster saves but he looked bush league compared the Ranger's goalie. Leafs dominated the game for the most part, definitely chalk this one up to the, "Shit Happens," category.


----------



## technomancer

AxeHappy said:


> Leafs outshot the Rangers 56-30 and lost 4-1. That was one of the most crazy goaltending displays I'd seen in a while from Georgiev. Sparks actually played pretty well and made some Monster saves but he looked bush league compared the Ranger's goalie. Leafs dominated the game for the most part, definitely chalk this one up to the, "Shit Happens," category.



Seems like there's been a lot of that going around... Flyers outshot the Pens 51-28 and lost 4-1  Of course the Pens played most of that game with 5D since Maata got hurt. Murray was amazing. The Pens took the 2nd period off and gave up 28 shots.... and then Flyers only got one in the net on a 5 minute major powerplay at the end of the 3rd.

Bunch of insane games lately...

Also congrats to Malkin for being back from injury for one game and managing to get suspended


----------



## AdamMaz

Just read that yesterday's Sens/Hawks game was 5-4 at the end of just the 1st period


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Just read that yesterday's Sens/Hawks game was 5-4 at the end of just the 1st period



I actually saw that score while the game was going on and wondered if they were playing without goalies 

Final was 8-7


----------



## technomancer

That weird moment when the Pens are paying Carl Hagelin to play for the Caps...


----------



## AdamMaz

All it currently takes to make it into Western Conference wildcard position is to be marginally above .500 

Meanwhile in the East, 10 game over .500


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Columbus is going for broke, they just traded to get Duchene as a rental and gave up 2 first round picks to do it.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> All it currently takes to make it into Western Conference wildcard position is to be marginally above .500
> 
> Meanwhile in the East, 10 game over .500


Won't see me complaining


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Looks like Columbus is going for broke, they just traded to get Duchene as a rental and gave up 2 first round picks to do it.


I believe the 2019 1st rounder is guaranteed, but the 2020 1st rounder is conditional on Duchene resigning.

I don't know much about the prospects, but it almost salvages the terrible deal they made to acquire Duchene in the first place. The real tragedy here is that they gave away their own 1st rounder to Colorado, which could very well end up being Hughes.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I believe the 2019 1st rounder is guaranteed, but the 2020 1st rounder is conditional on Duchene resigning.
> 
> I don't know much about the prospects, but it almost salvages the terrible deal they made to acquire Duchene in the first place. The real tragedy here is that they gave away their own 1st rounder to Colorado, which could very well end up being Hughes.



Eh, it's Ottawa. They're one of those weird teams like the Oilers that have proved that no matter how much talent they have they can never seem to be better than decent.

Maybe Columbus will manage to make it out of the first round this year...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Maybe Columbus will manage to make it out of the first round this year...


I pity whoever ends up in the 2nd wildcard spot, matched up against Tampa


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I pity whoever ends up in the 2nd wildcard spot, matched up against Tampa



Yeah they are insane... I can't believe Kucherov has 100 points already 

Assuming the Pens hold it together and make it in I don't see them going deep this year but it should be a fun playoffs regardless. Going to be a lot of great series.


----------



## technomancer

Well, that may be the end of the Pens season... Letang and Dumoulin were both injured on the same sequence in the first period of this stadium game. Pens are nowhere near deep enough to hold up with all three of their best defensive defensmen out for any period of time and Maata is already out indefinitely.

I'm also hating this pairing of Johnson and Schultz as Schultz is MUCH better offensively than Johnson but Johnson keeps jumping up so Schultz is forced to play back.

EDIT: Dumoulin has a concussion and Letang is being evaluated for an upper body injury. I also put the loss last night squarely on Murray.. that game tying goal he let in should never end up in the net. Just a huge let down after outplaying Philly with 4 D to give up a 3-1 lead and lose in OT.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Just a huge let down after outplaying Philly with 4 D to give up a 3-1 lead and lose in OT.


I feel that. I'm still incredibly pissed off we gave up a 3-0 lead to Toronto. Let them come back in the 2nd period with 2 powerplay goals (one of the penalties was completely careless and unnecessary), eventually giving up the go-ahead goal with 2 minutes left in the game and an empty netter to add insult to injury. Meanwhile every other team in the playoff race got points last night.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I feel that. I'm still incredibly pissed off we gave up a 3-0 lead to Toronto. Let them come back in the 2nd period with 2 powerplay goals (one of the penalties was completely careless and unnecessary), eventually giving up the go-ahead goal with 2 minutes left in the game and an empty netter to add insult to injury. Meanwhile every other team in the playoff race got points last night.



To be fair at least Toronto is a good team


----------



## AxeHappy

2 Empty netters. The game was a lot closer than the scoreboard would lead one to believe. Still, Toronto was already on their worst losing streak of the season, so I'll take a sloppy not as dominate as the score makes it look win.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars make a splash, trade for Zuccarello... 

He goes 1-1-2 in his first game, then is injured blocking a shot, out 4 weeks. Great.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars make a splash, trade for Zuccarello...
> 
> He goes 1-1-2 in his first game, then is injured blocking a shot, out 4 weeks. Great.



Good to see the Pens aren't the only ones with shitty luck 

But hey we traded Pearson for Gudbranson who is whopping -27... yeah he's going to help the D while Letang and Dumoulin are out 

EDIT: Oh FFS and not only is he a -27 he's under contract for $4 million for 2 more seasons WTF


----------



## AdamMaz

To paraphrase the best thing I've read all day: "I wonder if after today, Dorion could still get away with saying 'we are a team'" 

Poor Ottawa, but all jokes aside, they did alright with a terrible hand. Somewhere I read that only 4 of 20 players that were on the Conference Finals team a couple years back are still on the roster.

Lundqvist on Zucharello


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> Somewhere I read that only 4 of 20 players that were on the Conference Finals team a couple years back are still on the roster.


Those numbers might not be correct, but this really puts it into perspective:


----------



## technomancer

Tampa and LA are tied in 3-3 overtime? WTF is going on there


----------



## JSanta

technomancer said:


> Tampa and LA are tied in 3-3 overtime? WTF is going on there



The Sabre's took TB to a shootout on Thursday night. Even though they are easily the best team in the league, physical play against them seems to open up scoring opportunities pretty well.


----------



## AxeHappy

Haven't been following trade stuff at all. Had some food poisoning at the end of some vacation, but the Leafs had another super sloppy 5-3 win against the Sabres. 

I get the crazy offensive power, but that kind of play is why we aren't making it past the first round. Defensive zone turn overs lose games.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> I get the crazy offensive power, but that kind of play is why we aren't making it past the first round. Defensive zone turn overs lose games.


Part of me really wants Dubas to commit 99.99% of his longterm cap into those handful of forwards for precisely that reason.


----------



## AdamMaz

Tortorella, please never change 

Backstory: reporter's phone is on the podium (assumedly recording press conference), Torts notices someone's mom try to call them 3 times then decides to pick it up...


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Good to see the Pens aren't the only ones with shitty luck
> 
> But hey we traded Pearson for Gudbranson who is whopping -27... yeah he's going to help the D while Letang and Dumoulin are out
> 
> EDIT: Oh FFS and not only is he a -27 he's under contract for $4 million for 2 more seasons WTF



All right, I have to say I may have been wrong. We'll see how it works out longer term, but Gudbranson has actually been very solid so far and is a +5 since coming to the Pens.

The deal with Florida has also worked out very well for the Pens.


----------



## AdamMaz

They could still even take the division. Crazy when you consider they were at the bottom of the conference standings at one point this season. 

The Habs playoff fate will likely be decided by the upcoming games against Carolina and Columbus in the next week. Really need to win specifically those two games to not only stay in a playoff spot, but to avoid Tampa in the first round. Come to think of it... how much fun would a Habs/Pens 1st round matchup be?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> They could still even take the division. Crazy when you consider they were at the bottom of the conference standings at one point this season.
> 
> The Habs playoff fate will likely be decided by the upcoming games against Carolina and Columbus in the next week. Really need to win specifically those two games to not only stay in a playoff spot, but to avoid Tampa in the first round. Come to think of it... how much fun would a Habs/Pens 1st round matchup be?



Yeah the standings in the Metro are insane this year, 10 points between first and out of the playoffs. Pens are only 3 points behind the Caps for first as of today. Pens are really missing Malkin right now though... they went from 5 goals a game to 2 when he got hurt. They are missing him in a big way on the powerplay. Still a bit pissed he got crosscheked hard enough to basically either crack a rib or bruise a lung with no call (basically the two possibilities to keep him out this long based on where he was hit).

A Habs / Pens first round would be awesome... and I don't think anybody wants to play Tampa  It's going to be interesting seeing how Tampa do in the playoffs given the insane season they've had.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah the standings in the Metro are insane this year, 10 points between first and out of the playoffs. Pens are only 3 points behind the Caps for first as of today. Pens are really missing Malkin right now though... they went from 5 goals a game to 2 when he got hurt. They are missing him in a big way on the powerplay. Still a bit pissed he got crosscheked hard enough to basically either crack a rib or bruise a lung with no call (basically the two possibilities to keep him out this long based on where he was hit).
> 
> A Habs / Pens first round would be awesome... and I don't think anybody wants to play Tampa  It's going to be interesting seeing how Tampa do in the playoffs given the insane season they've had.



Caps outplayed them 5v5 in the games last week. They were done in by some shaky goaltending and bad special teams. TB was 3 for 3 on the PP last game after going 0-5 in the first. However the Caps went 1 for 6 in the first game. They remind me of the Presidents trophy winning Caps teams. They win games they probably shouldn’t. I predict after cruising through the season someone knocks them off because the playoffs are a different beast.


----------



## AdamMaz

I still remember against the Caps last year in the playoffs how dependent the Lightning were on getting their goals on the powerplay. They were average 5v5 and the powerplay didn't bail them out like it did most games... they got snuffed.

I haven't seen much of them this year, not sure what has changed to take them to that extra level. Brayden Point breakout season?


----------



## AdamMaz

Looking at the Bill Masterton nominee list, if Cory Schneider is not the best embodiment of perseverance after going a whole calendar year without a win, I don't know who is.

Tonight's Habs game vs Columbus is by far the most important game of the year, should be extremely tight and intense. If we let Columbus win and get the wildcard edge on us, there is no way we make the playoffs, as our final games are against Washington, Tampa, Washington and Toronto


----------



## technomancer

I'm hoping the Habs win just for the comedy of Columbus not making the playoffs after going all in like that when they already knew the 2 best players on the team weren't re-signing.

EDIT:


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I'm hoping the Habs win just for the comedy of Columbus not making the playoffs after going all in like that when they already knew the 2 best players on the team weren't re-signing.
> 
> EDIT:


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>



Seriously was Price high? He looked terrible...


----------



## AdamMaz

Price was good most of that game. As it progressed, CBJ fed increasingly off the hometown crowd and the Habs play deteriorated equally.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Price was good most of that game. As it progressed, CBJ fed increasingly off the hometown crowd and the Habs play deteriorated equally.



I only saw the third 

And of course the Caps and Islanders both won


----------



## JD27

Damn the Metro is tight. I can’t remember needing 100pts to clinch a playoff birth, but that’s what it took the Caps and they could still lose the division.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Damn the Metro is tight. I can’t remember needing 100pts to clinch a playoff birth, but that’s what it took the Caps and they could still lose the division.



Yeah it is insane... guess it shows the cap is working to help keep things interesting though


----------



## AdamMaz

I still have mixed feelings about the playoff format being divisional, rather than the traditional 1/8 2/7 3/6 4/5... gets to be dull and predicatble seeing the same teams play each other every year.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I still have mixed feelings about the playoff format being divisional, rather than the traditional 1/8 2/7 3/6 4/5... gets to be dull and predicatble seeing the same teams play each other every year.



I hate the new format, it devalues the regular season standings. If you win the conference your reward shouldn’t be playing a top team in 2nd round.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah not a fan either... I also miss the reseeding where your following round was impacted by how you actually played. Apparently NBC loves it though so the current format isn't going anywhere.


----------



## AdamMaz

This playoff race is going to be the death of me


----------



## JD27

Satisfying beat down of TB last night. Caps have owned them 5v5, but there special teams have made up for that in the previous two games. Been fun games to watch though. Crazy stats with Ovi scoring 50 again.

Number of career fifty goal seasons for Alex Ovechkin? Eight. Number of career fifty goal seasons for literally every other player currently in the NHL? Seven (*Ilya Kovalchuk* twice, *Steven Stamkos* twice, *Sidney Crosby* once, *Evgeni Malkin* once, *Corey Perry* once).

Going into the last game against Carolina. First 540 regular-season games: 328 goals
Second 540 regular-season games: 328 goals.

That’s crazy consistentcy in scoring.


----------



## technomancer

There's really no argument that Ovi is the best pure goal scorer playing the game today... and that's coming from a Pens fan


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Number of career fifty goal seasons for Alex Ovechkin? Eight. Number of career fifty goal seasons for literally every other player currently in the NHL? Seven (*Ilya Kovalchuk* twice, *Steven Stamkos* twice, *Sidney Crosby* once, *Evgeni Malkin* once, *Corey Perry* once).


Now THAT is a crazy stat!

Thank you Pittsburgh for beating Carolina


----------



## AxeHappy

Leafs clinched last night, as well as giving Tavares a win over the Islanders finally.

Which is about the only bright spot in a long streak of playing like shit.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> Which is about the only bright spot in a long streak of playing like shit.


Get your shit together for Carolina tonight!


----------



## AxeHappy

Carolina currently has a 2-0 lead.

Both of their goals have been scored from *behind* the goal line. 

By banking the puck in off of Sparks' legs.

To be fair to Sparks, he did make a pretty awesome save that lead to the second goal...

At this point I'm expecting a real quick series against the Bruins.


----------



## AdamMaz

Very much in the image of Saturday vs the Jets, a convincing 60 minutes over TB. Lost the key wildcard games in head-to-head with Carolina and CBJ, but seemingly winning everything else. CBJ finally lost a game too... there is hope!


----------



## technomancer

All I can say about last night is 

I've said it before and I'll say it again the coaching staff needs to tell Jack Johnson to play defense and let Schultz jump into the play. Johnson literally never accomplishes anything in the offensive zone and has neutralized the Pens best offensive defenseman after Letang since Schultz always has to drop back and cover while Johnson skates around in circles and fails to finish on chances. 

Also, Pens fans crack me up talking like last night should have been a cake walk. Detroit has now won 6 in a row and beat Boston, Vegas, San Jose, and the Islanders recently. These were not going to be 2 easy games, especially with Malkin, Letang, and Dumoulin out.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Ryan Poehling. Ryan fucking Poehling. Wow!

3 goals AND the shoutout winning goal. At his first game. You go kid ahah

Crazy game to end a crazy season. Sucks that they are missing the playoffs, would have been interesting to say the least.

But yeah, Ryan Poehling. Peace out!


----------



## JD27

Crazy end to season, almost had a Caps Vs Pens series in first round. Going to be some good series to watch though.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Ryan Poehling. Ryan fucking Poehling. Wow!
> 
> 3 goals AND the shoutout winning goal. At his first game. You go kid ahah
> 
> Crazy game to end a crazy season. Sucks that they are missing the playoffs, would have been interesting to say the least.
> 
> But yeah, Ryan Poehling. Peace out!


Auston Matthews _who_? 

I've been anticipating Poehling for quite some time and despite being very sad that the final game meant nothing, I was ecstatic that we were finally going to get to see him play his first NHL game this season. Unfortunately I fell asleep at 2nd intermission, despite it being an exciting game. Sad that I missed his late-game-tying hat trick goal and shootout winner... a perfect ending to season that gave a lot of hope for the future.


----------



## AdamMaz

As announced by none other than Bob Cole:


Now you guys can go off and do your playoff thing or whatever


----------



## AxeHappy

One of two players with 4 goals in his first game. And his season is over. And Matthews *lost* his game. Oh Canadian Hockey Teams. 

Honestly the way The Leafs been playing I'm calling Boston in 4. They've been just utter dogshit recently. I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## technomancer

I have no clue how the playoffs will pan out for the Pens... I have never seen a team that I feel they could either get swept in the first round OR win the Cup, with either outcome being equally possible


----------



## technomancer

And the Sabres fired another coach 

https://www.nhl.com/news/coach-phil-housley-fired-by-buffalo-sabres/c-306562714


----------



## technomancer

Columbus was down 3-0 at the end of the first and came back and beat Tampa 4-3


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Columbus was down 3-0 at the end of the first and came back and beat Tampa 4-3


2nd intermission locker room speech:


----------



## AxeHappy

And the Leafs took the first game 4-1. Maybe they were just grifting everyone by playing so shitty going into the playoffs.


----------



## AdamMaz

AxeHappy said:


> And the Leafs took the first game 4-1. Maybe they were just grifting everyone by playing so shitty going into the playoffs.


I watched roughly half of that game last night, the Leafs looked much more patient/efficient in their general 5-on-5 play than I am use to seeing them. Maybe they learned from last year's playoff elimination.


----------



## AdamMaz

Love seeing Tampa struggle against CBJ, and NYI being successful, especially at the expense of Pittsburgh


----------



## technomancer

Things could be worse, I could be a Lightning fan


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Things could be worse, I could be a Lightning fan


I expected them to choke again this year, but not this early or this hard


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I expected them to choke again this year, but not this early or this hard



Yeah this is just crazy. I figured they'd choke before the Cup, but didn't expect them to get destroyed by Columbus.

I wasn't expecting the Pens to choke this badly either, but it's also not shocking. Especially when Sullivan refuses to break off his love affair with Simon. I still can't believe they kept him on Syd's wing for that entire game yesterday after they were a -2 in the first and he missed a layup opportunity at an open net that would have tied the game as well as another glorious opportunity earlier in the period.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yeah this is just crazy. I figured they'd choke before the Cup, but didn't expect them to get destroyed by Columbus.




Like I said earlier, they reminded me of the Caps when they won the Presidents trophy with Boudreau. At least against Montreal though the Caps dominated the games, they just got Halak’d. TB just has nothing going for them. The last regular season game against the Caps showed what is needed to beat them. They tried to get physical and the Caps curb stomped them, CBJ is doing the same. Their star players wilt when it comes to physical play. Sometimes teams are just a bad matchup, this is definitely not the kind of team they wanted to see in the first round. 



JD27 said:


> They remind me of the Presidents trophy winning Caps teams. They win games they probably shouldn’t. I predict after cruising through the season someone knocks them off because the playoffs are a different beast.


----------



## JD27

What was that kid thinking?


----------



## JD27

Caps have been pretty bad today though. Just lazy and sloppy play since the fight.


----------



## AxeHappy

Huge 3-2 win for the Leafs tonight. 

Real Back and Forth exciting game. Huge win for the Leafs, who I still feel are the underdog team.


----------



## JD27

Won’t win many when you get outshot 45-17. Only had 11 shots until about 5 left in the 3rd. I’ve seen some ugly Caps playoff games and I do mean UGLY, but that may have been the worst.


----------



## AdamMaz

I wonder if the Flyers will develop some class with Vigneault as coach now...


Spoiler



...probably still not


----------



## AdamMaz

Get it done CBJ!


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## AdamMaz

Now if Pittsburgh would get themselves swept tonight too, I will already be 100% content with this year's playoffs and ok with any outcome


----------



## JD27

Good for CBJ, not only for pulling what has to be the biggest first round upset ever, but finally winning as series after 19 years.


----------



## AdamMaz

The East just got very interesting and the playing field for the Cup has never felt so wide open.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> The East just got very interesting and the playing field for the Cup has never felt so wide open.



I think that gives CBJ a huge boost. They have the talent to make a run, still need to see another good series from Bobrovsky before I trust him though.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I think that gives CBJ a huge boost. They have the talent to make a run, still need to see another good series from Bobrovsky before I trust him though.



Yeah that was an insane series... it's also interesting as you have the added driver that 90% of the star players for CBJ are looking for contracts elsewhere in July.

The Pens were pretty much what I expected: the same mistakes and lack of adjustment four games in a row. The Isles are a very hard team to play when you're chasing, and that second goal was the kind of mistake you can't afford to make in an elimination game. 

I'll be curious to see what happens in the off-season given the inconsistency of play and log jams at defense and in net.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I'll be curious to see what happens in the off-season given the inconsistency of play and log jams at defense and in net.


I suspect a full rebuild wouldn't be considered for another 3 or so years, but how far/hard of a rebuild do you think they are prepared to go this offseason?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

No matter what happens this round, at least Dallas won more games than Tampa


----------



## JD27

Pens starting to get a little old too. Not sure it would be a full rebuild, but maybe it’s time to consider getting a little younger. 

I can’t figure out if Vegas really looks that good or SJ is that bad right now. There is definitely some legitimate hate in that series though.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I suspect a full rebuild wouldn't be considered for another 3 or so years, but how far/hard of a rebuild do you think they are prepared to go this offseason?





JD27 said:


> Pens starting to get a little old too. Not sure it would be a full rebuild, but maybe it’s time to consider getting a little younger.
> 
> I can’t figure out if Vegas really looks that good or SJ is that bad right now. There is definitely some legitimate hate in that series though.



Yeah there are some really hard choices ahead for management. It's hard to argue for a full rebuild when all of your core players are pulling 70+ points, but there are also some REALLY questionable contracts in play that are going to present problems going forward. Johnson and Hornqvist come immediately to mind with IIRC each having 4 years left at $5 and $6 million per. The media loves to talk about trading Kessel, but honestly the guy had 82 points and is making $6 million. You aren't going to get better performance than that for that money. Letang is also problematic as when he is good he is unbelievable but when he's bad he flat out costs you games, and they already won a Cup without him in the lineup.

The whole D core is a mess as IIRC we have the highest paid D in the league with bottom 10 defensive stats.

Murray is a championship goaltender... as long as you only allow 25 shots a game and he is having a good night. DeSmith and Jarry are both on one way NHL contracts next year.

The team is also at the bottom of the prospect pool since they've traded away all of their better draft picks for 4+ years.

I honestly have no clue what they'll do at this point. The team is a headache as they look really solid one minute and completely choke the next.

EDIT: my bad Johnson is only making $3.25 not $5 and Hornqvist is making $5


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Damn, Dallas came out swinging last night.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> I can’t figure out if Vegas really looks that good or SJ is that bad right now. There is definitely some legitimate hate in that series though.


Pacioretty/Statsny/Stone are tearing them up right now... imagine last years team but with the addition of a top-tier line added. My money would be on them right now for the Cup.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Pacioretty/Statsny/Stone are tearing them up right now... imagine last years team but with the addition of a top-tier line added. My money would be on them right now for the Cup.



That top line has been ridiculous, need to spread out the scoring though. Dallas looking better than I would think. The Avs are getting it done too, that come back last night down 2-0 then winning in OT was crazy. Could be looking at a season were both 1 vs 8 spots are upsets. I can’t remember when that’s happened.


----------



## technomancer

I am really curious to see how the rest of the playoffs shake out. Both 1 seeds going out is surprising and I'm curious to see how the other matchups go. Looking forward to the Knights / Sharks game tonight.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Both 1 seeds going out is surprising...


I just heard that this has *never* happened in NHL history.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I just heard that this has *never* happened in NHL history.



I was surprised when I heard it earlier today. I was thinking it happened, but had been so long that I just didn’t remember.


----------



## AxeHappy

Absolutely Huge win for the Leafs just now. But that has to be some of the worst officiating I've seen in quite a while. 

Dogshit calls against the Leafs, Non-Calls against the Bruins, but then...I have beyond no idea why the Leafs' first goal wasn't called back on Goaltender interference, and that opening up the game definitely lead to the Leafs' second, and game winning, goal. Not calling the obvious intentional offside with less than a minute left in a 1 goal game. Just...just a horribly called game all around.


----------



## JD27

AxeHappy said:


> Absolutely Huge win for the Leafs just now. But that has to be some of the worst officiating I've seen in quite a while.
> 
> Dogshit calls against the Leafs, Non-Calls against the Bruins, but then...I have beyond no idea why the Leafs' first goal wasn't called back on Goaltender interference, and that opening up the game definitely lead to the Leafs' second, and game winning, goal. Not calling the obvious intentional offside with less than a minute left in a 1 goal game. Just...just a horribly called game all around.



Yeah looked like interference. I wish they could be consistent in what they call interference. 

Dan O’Halloran... worst official ever.


----------



## AdamMaz

Rask was beat either way. I think the refs made the right call on the ice, then did not find anything strong enough to overturn.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I was surprised when I heard it earlier today. I was thinking it happened, but had been so long that I just didn’t remember.



And it happened. Was actually a bit surprised that game wasn't even close.



AdamMaz said:


> Rask was beat either way. I think the refs made the right call on the ice, then did not find anything strong enough to overturn.



Yeah I think that is what it came down to. Even with no contact he was not going to stop that puck so the contact didn't prevent him from making a save. 

It was also pretty well illustrated on the Leafs second goal which was virtually identical with no contact.

Or maybe I've just gotten used to there being horrible officiating in the NHL


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> And it happened. Was actually a bit surprised that game wasn't even close.



Hard to believe the two number 1s both lost and only won a single game between them.


----------



## AdamMaz

Winnipeg is eliminated now too. Dallas are 3-2 over Nashville, then Toronto is 3-2 over Boston... year of the underdogs!


----------



## JD27

Loved this one. Hamilton peaks over and sees who is coming in and bails.


----------



## technomancer

That Knights / Sharks game last night was just painful to watch. Really hate seeing a team mostly dominate for FIVE periods and still lose 

Jones put on a goaltending clinic...


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Winnipeg is eliminated now too. Dallas are 3-2 over Nashville, then Toronto is 3-2 over Boston... year of the underdogs!



Toronto's been hot on our heels all season, so I don't know if I'd call them an underdog


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Toronto's been hot on our heels all season, so I don't know if I'd call them an underdog


Given their history the past couple of years, I don't think even the addition of Tavares was enough to convince most people that Toronto would take out Boston.


----------



## AdamMaz

Go Vegas!


----------



## JD27

CBJ/BOS should be a good series. Someone unexpected is definitely going to win this year. CBJ or STL I think.


----------



## JD27

That last 30 mins of the Vegas/SJ game was one of the craziest things I’ve ever seen!


----------



## AxeHappy

*sigh*


----------



## technomancer

Well this is depressing... guess I'll root for the wild cards


----------



## MFB

Goooo Sharks!

...and Bruins


----------



## technomancer

Let's go Canes


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Let's go Canes


----------



## technomancer

And for the first time in league history all the division winners go out in the first round


----------



## JD27

Well that was a pathetic effort and they deserved to lose. Hole-tby blew that game like a $10 hooker. Had them down and out and he gifts a SHG, then forgets where his net is on the tying goal. I knew it was over then. He has consistently sucked except for a stretch of good luck last year in the playoffs for 2 years.


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


>




The reverted to only having one player show up, Ovechkin tried to carry them, but there was some serious dead weight.


----------



## JD27

Well 2nd round starts tonight. Since these playoffs have decided to go on a two week alcohol and drug induced bender, I don’t think anyone has a fucking clue what to think, so here goes nothing.

CBJ/BOS - CBJ in 6, to me they seemed to have the “magic” that you need to make it to the finals. More scoring depth than BOS. Is Bob for real this year?

CAR/NYI - NYI in 5. The Isles do not give up anything, there will be no freebies for the Canes to feast on. It will also be an absolute snoozefest.

SJ/COL - SJ in 7. Should be a fun series to watch. SJ is the best offensive team left, after the Vegas series I don’t think I’d ever count them out. Shouldn’t have anyway after seeing them come back down 5-1 against Caps this season. They can pile on goals real quick. Avs top line is just silly, not sure they are deep enough, but will make it a series. 

DAL/STL - STL in 6. STL has been really good since they woke up from last place. DAL has been surprisingly good too, finally got some defense and goaltending. Should be a tough series, but I think the Blues pull it off. 

I’d like to see a team that hasn’t won a cup finally take one this year. So I’m good with CBJ, SJ, or STL winning. Should be some good hockey left at any rate.


----------



## AdamMaz

I would think the new SCF favorites to be San Jose in the West and Boston in the East. 

I am adopting CBJ as my hopeful Cup winner.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah not going to predict number of games but:

CB / BOS - CB since they're going in rested and seem to have come together as a team and have been playing 60 minute games while the Bs seem to come on in bursts then sit back.. that and literally every star player on the team being a UFA means these guys are playing for their next contract as well as just the win

CAR / NYI - NYI... CAR seems willing to go low to high and adjust their attack which the Pens failed to do so they have a chance, but NYI defense and quick strike make me think they'll come out on top

SJ / COL - SJ just because COL still relies too much on their top line and I think that lack of depth will cost them... that said I would love to see COL come out ahead

DAL / STL - no idea, really didn't see enough games with either team to call it...


----------



## technomancer

PS wanting CBJ to win... I feel like I am in Bizarro world


----------



## technomancer

Impressive showing by Carolina today to pull off the win after losing VanRiemsdyk and Mrazek... makes you wonder how much longer they can keep getting it done as the injuries mount up for them.


----------



## AdamMaz

3rd period and Carolina is up 4-1 and about to sweep... they actually did a Flying V on the powerplay and the crowd is doing the wave mid-game...I am 100% onboard with this bandwagon


----------



## technomancer

The bunch o' jerks are looking pretty damn good 

I like the team, they're fun to watch... and I wouldn't mind seeing Staal get his third cup  Still a lot of hard hockey left to go though.


----------



## JD27

The playoffs have gone terribly wrong and there is some sick joke being played on all the hockey world. What if all the 7/8s advance? NHL/NBC would probably shit their pants for one, those would be some lowly ratings. NY looked like absolute garbage, almost as if they planned on playing the Caps and didn’t bother to look at tape on Carolina.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> The playoffs have gone terribly wrong and there is some sick joke being played on all the hockey world. What if all the 7/8s advance? NHL/NBC would probably shit their pants for one, those would be some lowly ratings. NY looked like absolute garbage, almost as if they planned on playing the Caps and didn’t bother to look at tape on Carolina.



  

Carolina just outworked and outplayed NY... the speed difference was pretty obvious as well and unlike the Pens they adjusted their attack to move the puck low to high more to break down NYs structure and didn't make sloppy turnovers when they did go high in the offensive zone. Carolina beating the Caps was much more shocking to me than them beating the Isles


----------



## technomancer

So CB / BOS is going to be interesting tonight and I think come down to which team shows up. Both teams have alternated between brilliant play and looking like they're playing pond hockey, so should be a fun one 

COL / SJS as much as I would like to see Colorado come back and win the series, I suspect the Sharks will put it away. But with the way this playoff season has gone who knows...


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> So CB / BOS is going to be interesting tonight and I think come down to which team shows up. Both teams have alternated between brilliant play and looking like they're playing pond hockey, so should be a fun one
> 
> COL / SJS as much as I would like to see Colorado come back and win the series, I suspect the Sharks will put it away. But with the way this playoff season has gone who knows...



This is the weirdest playoff season ever. All these series have been tight except for the Canes/Isles. I wouldn’t be shocked if the SJ/COL and BOS/CBJ series join STL/DAL in the 7 game fun.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> This is the weirdest playoff season ever. All these series have been tight except for the Canes/Isles. I wouldn’t be shocked if the SJ/COL and BOS/CBJ series join STL/DAL in the 7 game fun.



Yeah it has just been completely bizarre. Not just with who has been winning, but with the completely inconsistent play over series from various teams.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars put a real crap show on yesterday, I was so irrationally mad at that game.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars put a real crap show on yesterday, I was so irrationally mad at that game.



Yeah I watched it hoping to see them knock off the Blues 

Any word on Bishop? I thought sure his collarbone was broken so I was surprised when he tried to stay in...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> Yeah I watched it hoping to see them knock off the Blues
> 
> Any word on Bishop? I thought sure his collarbone was broken so I was surprised when he tried to stay in...


He's confirmed starter for tomorrow. Here's his presser from today:

https://twitter.com/DallasStars/status/1125485950790926339

He shouldn't have stayed in the game, cost us that 4th goal by being selfish. Dallas has to be a hell of a lot better in game 7.


----------



## JD27

Well the wheels fell off the C-Bus, was kind of hoping they made it out of the East. Rask is looking good in net though. I don’t know what to think of the two game 7s out West. Been good series to watch though.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well the wheels fell off the C-Bus, was kind of hoping they made it out of the East. Rask is looking good in net though. I don’t know what to think of the two game 7s out West. Been good series to watch though.



I was at least hoping they'd get past Boston. Next year is going to be tough for Columbus, going to be interesting to see who they end up with on the team. 

Hoping the Stars show up tonight and take down the Blues, but who knows at this point


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I was at least hoping they'd get past Boston. Next year is going to be tough for Columbus, going to be interesting to see who they end up with on the team.
> 
> Hoping the Stars show up tonight and take down the Blues, but who knows at this point



My guess is they try to sign the new guys. Bob and the Breadman really don’t look interested in staying.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> My guess is they try to sign the new guys. Bob and the Breadman really don’t look interested in staying.



Yeah I mean their list of UFAs/RFAs is ridiculous... mean they have 14 guys looking for contracts.

Rumors coming out of Pittsburgh are hilarious too.... apparently they're trading Malkin, Kessel, Maata, and Letang according to the press. Honestly I don't have high hopes for next season, as this is a management team that signed Jack Johnson to a 5 year deal at 31 and is singing his praises when literally the only decent hockey he's played has been paired with Schultz and he's taken Schultz from a good offensive d-man to a mediocre stay at home D to cover for Johnson being continually out of position... and are keeping him while shopping Maata who has been solid if a bit injury prone and not the fastest skater. Maybe they can bundle Maata and Johnson and get one decent dman back


----------



## AdamMaz

I seem to remember a couple of years ago in the conference finals, Dallas losing at home to St-Louis in game 7. Was 3 or 4 (PLUS a disallowed goal) to 0 at the end of the first period... was a very ugly loss that I believe finished 7-1. Will be interesting to see how tonight's game 7 in St-Louis compares or is similar.


----------



## JD27

Great game with STL moving on. Bishop with 52 saves, man he did everything he could. Definitely pulling for a Western Team to win it all at this point, either STL or SJ. Neither have a cup, so let’s see it happen.


----------



## technomancer

Good game last night, thought the Avs were going to force overtime. Given I think MacKinnon was playing with a separated shoulder for 2/3 of the game a good showing for them.

We're now down to one team I actually like left


----------



## MFB

San Jose and Boston in the conference finals?

Pinch me, I'm dreaming.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I think Blues are going to be the ones from the West.

Dallas had a hell of a season, really happy with their development.


----------



## JD27

Good game last night too. This STL/SJ series might go 7 games too, not sure who comes out of the West. I think the Western series have been better all around though.

Boston is probably going to send the Bunch of Jerks and their fair weather fan base home. Much like periodical cicadas their fans haven’t been seen for 10 years. They emerged this spring without a clue of the game and just make a bunch of fucking noise. Soon they will die off and go quiet.


----------



## technomancer

Nice, looks like NHL Network is televising a bunch of the IIHF World games this year


----------



## AdamMaz

That awkward moment you realize Boston will probably win the Cup...


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> That awkward moment you realize Boston will probably win the Cup...



Have some decency, Boston sports are overdue for another championship. I mean, it's been what, ...3 months since we won the Superbowl?


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Have some decency, Boston sports are overdue for another championship. I mean, it's been what, ...3 months since we won the Superbowl?





This touch pass and finish


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> This touch pass and finish




"Come play for Canada they said. We have a great defense they said." - Matt Murray


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> "Come play for Canada they said. We have a great defense they said." - Matt Murray


To be fair, he is used to playing behind Pittsburgh's defense...


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> To be fair, he is used to playing behind Pittsburgh's defense...



That was my point  I just wish I thought it was going to get better


----------



## technomancer

LMFAO oh sure NOW Hornqvist gets his goal scoring touch back... 3 goals in 2 games so far playing for Sweden.


----------



## Vostre Roy

A bit offtopic since its junior hockey, but my hometown team (Rouyn-Noranda's Huskies) qualified for the Memorial cup (where the Quebec, Ontario and West junior league's champions compete agains't each other). They have also set a new league record with a 59-8-1 record.

And now, Habs prospec't Nick Suzuki team qualified for the Memorial cup representing the Ontario league. He's also set a league record of 42pts in 24 playoff games.

Haven't followed much of the International hockey tournament, but damn that Kaapo Kakko guy seems to be more than ready for the NHL, the draft will be interesting for sure, experts seems to put him and Hugues as possible top pick.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> And now, Habs prospec't Nick Suzuki team qualified for the Memorial cup representing the Ontario league. He's also set a league record of 42pts in 24 playoff games.


More on that story for those unfamiliar... *click me!*


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> That awkward moment you realize Boston will probably win the Cup...


----------



## technomancer

Me with the playoffs at this point


----------



## technomancer

Blues advance


----------



## JD27

Sharks losing 3 of their top players was the nail in the coffin. Should be an interesting final, hoping to see the Blues win a cup finally.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Sharks losing 3 of their top players was the nail in the coffin. Should be an interesting final, hoping to see the Blues win a cup finally.



Yeah the injuries really took a toll for that last game... and I would like to see the Blues win one as well.


----------



## technomancer

Sweden lost to Finland


----------



## AdamMaz

The quality of players coming from Finland and their international success has been on a serious up-trend for a couple of years now. Less pretty-boy skill than their Swedish counterparts, but better defensively.

Swiss looked like they were going to beat Canada, but gave up the tying goal with *0.4* seconds left in the 3rd and lost in OT.

I've followed very little of the IIHF tournament, but I have been much more interested in the Memorial Cup. Semi-Final is tomorrow night, Finals on Sunday.

As for the Stanley Cup, St-Louis in 3 games


----------



## technomancer

I was off work today so actually watched all the international games that were on NHL Network. As a bonus got to see that tying goal by Canada and OT win 

Also, shit deals like this are what scares me: rumored trade between the Pens and Wild, Kessel and Johnson for Zucker and Rask. So lets trade a guy that had 81 points and lead the team in PP goals in a season that was a slump for a guy with 42 points and a bag of pucks. Granted Johnson sucks and this would get rid of him and Zucker is better away from the puck, but this is not a winning trade for the Pens. Fortunately it looks like Phil isn't going to consent to the deal.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I was off work today so actually watched all the international games that were on NHL Network. As a bonus got to see that tying goal by Canada and OT win
> 
> Also, shit deals like this are what scares me: rumored trade between the Pens and Wild, Kessel and Johnson for Zucker and Rask. So lets trade a guy that had 81 points and lead the team in PP goals in a season that was a slump for a guy with 42 points and a bag of pucks. Granted Johnson sucks and this would get rid of him and Zucker is better away from the puck, but this is not a winning trade for the Pens. Fortunately it looks like Phil isn't going to consent to the deal.



Crazy ending for that Canada/Swiss game. That would be an awful trade, Kessel is a top line winger on almost any team in the league. By himself, he would garner more than that. At least some picks on top.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Crazy ending for that Canada/Swiss game. That would be an awful trade, Kessel is a top line winger on almost any team in the league. By himself, he would garner more than that. At least some picks on top.



Yeah that trade as described is a complete shit sandwich. Even the crap contract trade part is a loser for Pittsburgh as they come out worse off from a cap standpoint on that part of the deal.


----------



## technomancer

Still shocked that Finland shut out Russia 

Looking forward to the games today 

I'll spin up a new 2019-2020 thread once the Cup Final is over.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Still shocked that Finland shut out Russia
> 
> Looking forward to the games today
> 
> I'll spin up a new 2019-2020 thread once the Cup Final is over.



That was ridiculous. Finland had like 2 NHL players on th roster and Russia basically had their Olympic team minus Tarasenko and Panarin.


----------



## technomancer

Great announcer comment watching the Bronze game.... "It wouldn't be the first time Russia has faceplanted in a tournament..."


----------



## technomancer

Holy Finland


----------



## JD27

Crazy, I can’t believe they managed to win the tournament


----------



## technomancer

Yeah. I mean the whole thing followed the NHL in being bizarro land though... in what universe does Simon have double the points of Malkin in the same number of games and Hornqvist almost double


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> ...in what universe does Simon have double the points of Malkin in the same number of games and Hornqvist almost double


Maybe Malkin is simply over the hump, on the decline...


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Maybe Malkin is simply over the hump, on the decline...



Possible... but you haven't watched Simon whiff on 99.9% of his opportunities on net for the last season  He had 12 freaking points in 10 games in the tournament but only 28 in 71 games this season... and some of that time was playing with Crosby and missing wide open nets over and over and over


----------



## AdamMaz

I guess the extra time and space that an Olympic-sized rink allows for could be a significant factor.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I guess the extra time and space that an Olympic-sized rink allows for could be a significant factor.



It’s funny how that works. Ovechkin never plays well on big ice either. Some players are just better when there is less time and space. I never liked playing on Olympic sized ice sheets, just too damn wide.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> It’s funny how that works. Ovechkin never plays well on big ice either. Some players are just better when there is less time and space. I never liked playing on Olympic sized ice sheets, just too damn wide.



Yep. Hoping it carries over to the NHL next year despite the rink size as I can see this being a "see he belongs on the top line with Syd, just look at what he did in the IIHF" thing for Sullivan  The guy really is great with the puck, he just couldn't seem to bury chances most of the time.


----------



## AdamMaz

Wasn't intending to watch the Finals, but tuned in for about half of game 2 before inevitably passing out early again. Loving the intensity, will actually start to tune in more.

Nice 2nd effort on the Tarasenko goal, still amazed he got that much elevation on the shot considering how stretched out he was.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Wasn't intending to watch the Finals, but tuned in for about half of game 2 before inevitably passing out early again. Loving the intensity, will actually start to tune in more.
> 
> Nice 2nd effort on the Tarasenko goal, still amazed he got that much elevation on the shot considering how stretched out he was.



That was a great game last night.


----------



## AdamMaz

If I were Boston, I would be pissed about that no-call tripping, prior the the St Louis goal... won't see me complaining about it though


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> If I were Boston, I would be pissed about that no-call tripping, prior the the St Louis goal... won't see me complaining about it though



Definitely a missed call... but Boston fans talking about the series being rigged is pathetic when the power play opportunities have been 20 to 13 in favor of Boston


----------



## AdamMaz

I have concert tickets tonight 

Down with Boston!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I have concert tickets tonight
> 
> Down with Boston!



Really hope the Blues show up with a dominant performance. That seems to be their MO in the playoffs, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## technomancer

Blues pulled it off


----------



## AdamMaz

Binnington looks like he played a hell of a game... Murray 2.0?


----------



## USMarine75

Oh well... This will have to get me through until Sept:


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Well, at least the team that knocked Dallas out is the one that won the Cup  Jamie Benn could have ended them several times in game 7


----------



## JD27

Cool to see them winning the cup after being in last place in January.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Binnington looks like he played a hell of a game... Murray 2.0?



He was ridiculously good. He would have been a better choice for the Conn Smythe as without him there is no way they would have won


----------



## AdamMaz

USMarine75 said:


> Oh well... This will have to get me through until Sept:


Looks like you're set for the next couple of decades even.


----------



## JD27

I didn’t really see any clear cut players for the Conn Smythe. No forwards were even at a 1 P/GP pace this year. Binnington had some really good games, but his numbers weren’t mind blowing, .914 SV%, 2.46 GAA, and 1 SO. I probably would still have given it to him though. So I guess nothing really stood out compared to say last season. It took some of the top all time single playoff season individual performances for the Caps to win last year.

Kuznetsov - 12+20=32. 20th all time in points
Ovechkin - 15+12=27. 20th all time in goals
Carlson - 5+15=20. 19th all time in points from a defenseman

So three top 20 individual performances in the history of the the league and then for good measure.

Holtby - .922 SV%, 2.16 GAA, 2 SO
Backstrom - 5+18=23. 107th all time points (Compared to O’Reilly - 8+15=23. 115th all time points)


----------



## protest

Gudas for Niskanen... meh for meh.


----------



## JD27

protest said:


> Gudas for Niskanen... meh for meh.



He was really bad last year. Wasn’t thrilled either until I realized the savings for Caps. They are only paying $2.345 million ('19-20) at a salary cap savings of $3.405 over Niskanen. Wouldn’t be surprised if Caps send him packing in another trade July 1.


----------



## protest

JD27 said:


> He was really bad last year. Wasn’t thrilled either until I realized the savings for Caps. They are only paying $2.345 million ('19-20) at a salary cap savings of $3.405 over Niskanen. Wouldn’t be surprised if Caps send him packing in another trade July 1.



Yep. With Holmgren back in charge the Flyers are back to trading picks for negotiating rights to UFAs and adding salary to the cap for seemingly no reason.


----------



## technomancer

Penguins traded Maata for Kahun and a 5th round pick from Chicago... Maata's play has been trending in the wrong direction for a couple seasons, and Kahun looks decent, but this makes the Pens thinner at what is easily their weakest position. Now if they can just get rid of Johnson...

The following pairings might actually work...
Dumoulin / Letang
Riikola / Schultz
Pettersson / Gudbranson


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Penguins traded Maata for Kahun and a 5th round pick from Chicago... Maata's play has been trending in the wrong direction for a couple seasons, and Kahun looks decent, but this makes the Pens thinner at what is easily their weakest position. Now if they can just get rid of Johnson...
> 
> The following pairings might actually work...
> Dumoulin / Letang
> Riikola / Schultz
> Pettersson / Gudbranson



Ha, I feel bad for any team with Johnson and Gudbranson. Talk about some dead weight.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Ha, I feel bad for any team with Johnson and Gudbranson. Talk about some dead weight.



Gudbranson has shockingly been good on the third paring with Pettersson. He was actually a +7 with the Pens over the 19 games he played and was even in that horrible playoff performance.

Johnson definitely needs to go, the only reason he seemed to be improving at the end of the season was that Schultz was covering for him at the cost of his own numbers and offensive potential.


----------



## broj15

I wasn't raised on hockey (Indiana native. College basketball is all we know) but living in a city with a Stanley cup winning team is pretty cool. It's fun to see all the fans coming together and celebrating. Unfortunately they couldn't push the arch into the river like I was hoping they would.


----------



## AdamMaz

Erik Karlsson resigns with the Sharks... the rumors were fun while they lasted, but I knew there was no way he would end up in Montreal, let alone Ottawa.

As far as year-end individual trophies go, I am curious who will win the Jack Adams? Everyone had been saying Trotz after turning around NYI, but it would probably be even more appropriate to give it to Berube for turning it around as hard as he did midseason + Championship.

My offseason hopes include trading for a top-4 left D and signing UFA Panarin. I would be plenty satisfied with just that.


----------



## technomancer

That Karlsson deal looks great now, but I'm curious how it looks in a couple years...

The Jack Adams is really tough. It's regular season only so the playoffs shouldn't be considered. That said I could see it going to Trotz or Berube... Berube arguably had more talent to work with than Trotz did but the turnaround was a bit more impressive since the Blues did so badly at.

My hopes for the offseason are that Rutherford doesn't fuck things up worse and manages to get rid of Johnson  I'm seeing some rumors that he's trying to get Simmonds.  Oh and after trying to trade Kessel he's now saying the Pens should focus on playing an uptempo game and that was part of why he traded Maata.


----------



## technomancer

Crap Trouba is now a Ranger

Trouba traded to Rangers by Jets for Pionk


----------



## technomancer

Ugh Rutherford may actually be planning to keep Johnson 

“We certainly had to make a move from a cap point of view. … We were getting ourselves to a point where we might have been in a little trouble,” he said. “It was going to be either Johnson or Maatta to open up the necessary cap space and open up the logjam at defense. And as it turned out, it ended up being Olli.”


----------



## technomancer

I'm figuring I'll create the 2019-2020 thread Friday morning before the draft.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

7 game win streak for Dallas now


----------

